# Daisy, Rascal, Suzi and Roscoe



## SweetSassy (Jul 3, 2009)

Hello Everyone! 

After my Sweet Sassy passed away. ink iris:I miss and love you Sassy.I decided to get 2 baby bunnies. Their names are Daisy and Little Rascal. 

I just wanted to post some recent pictures of my bunnies. I lovethemvery much.Also.... I thought I should go ahead and post some pic's of my doggies, that I love too. I'm mushy, I know. Lol. 

We have 2 Buns and 4 dogs. I'm also a mother of 4 kids. My oldest daughter is 18, she just graduated. My son is 16, he'll be a senior this year. He's doing machining at JVS. I also have a5 yr old daughter who starts kindergarten this year. She's very excited. And then my youngest son is 3 yrs old. I was blessed with 2 girls and 2 boys. ray:









Little Rascal






Daisy





Daisy







Little Rascal





Precious and Baby





Carly





 Morgan


----------



## cheryl (Jul 3, 2009)

Your bunnies are just the cutest...Daisy's colouring is pretty

Aww your dogs are adorable...I especially love Carly..she has such a sweet face


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 3, 2009)

Hope you enjoy the pic's. All the animals are female except Little Rascal. 

We just got Carly about a week ago. She's just a pup. A Lab mix. 

Precious and Baby are my old girls. Yorkies. Precious will be 12 yrs oldthis year and Baby will be 11 yrs old this year. 

Morgan is only about a year and a half. Long hair Chihuahua.

Daisy and Rascals Birthdays are in April 2009. Daisy is Lop/ Netherland Dwarf Mix and Rascal is Netherland Dwarf.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 3, 2009)

Thanks Cheryl


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 4, 2009)

June was a busy month for me. My daughter graduated. Now she's trying to decide what college to go to for nursing. My son turned 3 yrs. old. :birthday Then, on June 20th, 2009 I married my long time boyfriend of 9 yrs. 

 So, my new husband thought we needed a big dog, causewehave small dogs. Carly was a wedding present to himself. I told him if he gets her, I get another bunny! Lol. He said Ok. But we have enough pets right now. We have 1 neuter and 2 spays now, that are gonna need to be done soon. I called the vet and Daisy's spay is $275 and Rascals will be $265. BLOWS MY MIND!! For 2 little rabbits. But I know it needs to be done.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 4, 2009)

OUCH that is pretty high. The last time I had a bunny spayed it was maybe $150 and for the boy it was $125. Not much more than that, I go to the University so the rates are lower. 

Have you called around and see if there are differn't vets in the area that do Rabbit Spays/Neuters?


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 4, 2009)

My vet is the best around (in my area). Idid checked the vet that I went too before him, and they weren't much cheaper. I'm afraid to trust just anyone. :cry2



IDK. I may make some more calls. Ohio State is about an hour or so away. May see if they have a clinic/ dr. office that is cheaper.


----------



## CKGS (Jul 4, 2009)

They are all precious! I love them all. I have a fondness for yorkies and ADORE labs. What beautiful babies you have!


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 4, 2009)

Thank You Janet


----------



## CKGS (Jul 4, 2009)

You are very welcome April.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 6, 2009)

4th of July : I was worried about my babies not eating their pellets 4th of July night and the next day. But.. The next night (the 5th)they ate their pellets. :biggrin2:I was so happy! That was the first time I was worried about them. They were drinking and eating hay, but I was still worried. 

I took some new pic's yest. I was holding Rascal yest and since he's almost 3 months I decided to check for testicles. And.. they were there!! Lol. They are so little, but he is little. As soon as I can get the money, he's ready to be neutered. 

New Pic's:




















Rascal is my snuggle bunny. Daisy likes to run from me, but is good to let me hold her, after I have her. Rascal will let you pet him and NOT run. Daisy WILL run when you try to pet her.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 7, 2009)

Tonight I'm worried about my Little Rascal. I didn't notice til late tonight that he ate the flooring (vinyl) of his NIC cage. I did fixed it. BUT.... He's noteating his pellets. Rascal is eating hay and drinking water. He's peeing and pooing too. So I think he might have a belly ache. I gave him some Simethicone drops after going to the Infirmary. I am really worried about my baby. :cry2 I have anxiety so this is really bothering me. I don't like my animals to suffer, or not feel well. 



I hope my Little Rascal starts feeling better. ray:

Edit: I know Rascal is eating hay and drinking. But Rascal always eats his pellets. Something is off with him. Thanks.


----------



## CKGS (Jul 7, 2009)

Awwww... I am sure things will be okay with him but he and you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## lilbitsmom (Jul 7, 2009)

How is Rascal doing this morning? Is he still eating and pooping properly? If you think he is in in pain from eating the flooring you could give him some more simethecone or even some infant motrin.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm taking Rascal to the vet this afternoon. Getting ready to leave. Just so the vet can check his tummy and teeth. He seems Ok. But he didn't eat pellets again last night. He is drinking and eating hay still. I'll let you know what the vet says. :biggrin2:



Thanks, April


----------



## CKGS (Jul 7, 2009)

April, still sending up thoughts and prayers your way. Rascal will be okay, just think positively.


----------



## lilbitsmom (Jul 7, 2009)

Me too! Sending only positive thoughts on Rascal's vet visit! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 7, 2009)

Thank you both.Just got home from the vet. The Dr. did a fecal float and smear and that was fine. Rascal's teeth are fine. His tummy felt fine. But since Rascal isn't eating his Pellets, he feels the flooring (vinyl/linolium) he ate is bothering his stomach. So he give me 4 different things to give him. He wants to re-check in a week. 

*Benebac Gel, Reglan Syrup, Laxatone, and Cyproheptadine.



He said this will help increase his appetite and help lubricate him to get the flooring out sooner. So I hope it helps! :biggrin2:If he's not better in a week, he wants to do x-rays. I'm praying he'll be better.  Thanks!


----------



## CKGS (Jul 7, 2009)

That sounds good so far April. It's so hard to have sick pets or very young children- neither can come out and tell us what is wrong. That is scary and nerve wrecking. Sounds like Rascal will come out of it just fine. I am sooo glad!


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm hoping he'll be fine in a few days. Just like my kids, I hate when my animals are sick. I probably take my animals to the doctor too much. Lol. But if I was sick, I'd want to go to the doctor. That's how I see it. 



Thanks Janet


----------



## CKGS (Jul 7, 2009)

I understand that line of thinking also April. I would want to see the doc if sick also. Hopefully in a day or so Rascal will be up to his old self.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 8, 2009)

*Your bunnies are adorable. 

Where did you wood hanging piece in he last picture and does she/he chew on it? I have a major chewer but she seems to like the wood baseboards more than a chew toy 


SweetSassy wrote:*


>


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks Becka! 



They like the toys I buy them. That one is new. I just bought it. I got it at PetsMart. In the Big Bird section. They do chew on the big toys I buy like that. Both my buns are chewers too. I haven't let them into the house yet cause of their litter box training skills, but I'm hoping soon. They have a big NIC cage. I hold them, spend time with them so they get out of their cage that way too. 



** Also, I've ordered big toys like that online. I like bunny shopping :biggrin2:


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 8, 2009)

My 5 yr old daughter ran to me this morning saying "Daisy is eating her flooring! Just like Rascal"... Some how that little stinker put a hole in her flooring. Probably scratching- digging at it. I've seen them do that. They have a NIC Cage I had toput a barrier up,until their spayed and neutered. So... They havethe same flooring. 



So.... I called a SignPlace to get some Coroplast. Hopefully they can't eat that.Hopefully I can get that today or tomorrow. I have lots of cardboard down (to cover flooring)so hopefully they'll chew on that.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 9, 2009)

Rascal has started eating small amounts of pellets I'm so happy. :biggrin2:



I also put down new flooring for them yest, Coroplast. Hopefully this flooring will work out better. Well see.....


----------



## CKGS (Jul 9, 2009)

Yeah Rascal!


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 11, 2009)

Rascal goes back to the vet Tuesday for a re-check. I'm glad cause he's really not eating pellets still. Very Little. Today I started measuring them out, to keep track for the vet (Doctor). I'm almost wondering if there's something else wrong. IDK. He eats hay, drinks. Pee's and poo's. Maybe I'm worried for nothing. The Doc was concerned with the change too, though. Tuesday can't come soon enough. :nurse:


----------



## CKGS (Jul 11, 2009)

Awww I am sure he will be fine April but in the meantime you and Rascal will continue to be in my prayers.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 11, 2009)

I hope Rascal starts eating again. I bet come Tuesday he'll surprise you and eat lots that night  Silly bunny.

Hows the new flooring working out?


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 11, 2009)

So far I like the new flooring. I don't think I'll have any problems with it. They can't reach any edges, so as long as they don't put a hole in it, it should be fine With it being plastic, I don't think they'll be able to put a hole in it, like the vinyl flooring. 



I'm so mad cause I dropped my new camera. It's not even a year old. I broke the door to where the batteries and memory card go. The camera still works, but it runs the batteries down within a couple days. So I'm gonna have to see if I can get a new door put on. Until then I have to open door after every use. What a pain in the butt!! :XFigures I'd break the only nice camera I've ever had, and most expensive!!


----------



## CKGS (Jul 11, 2009)

I know the feeling April. I did that 2 days after I got my new camera. I am ashamed to say that I still (after a year) haven't had it repaired! Lol. I can be such a procrastinator.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 11, 2009)

That's me. There's people I should call, things I should get done, but nope don't do it.

April I'm glad the flooring is working out for yah
*
CKGS wrote:*


> I can be such a procrastinator.


----------



## CKGS (Jul 11, 2009)

Lol Rebecca. I have trouble making calls alot too- although mine sometimes has to do with having 4 kids, 3 of which can be fairly noisy. Hard to have a conversation with someone when you can't hear them. I wish everyone I wanted/needed to talk to had the internet. Lol.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 12, 2009)

I just wanted to post some pic's of My Babies Poor Rascal, I have to give him medicine twice a day. And..I am no good at it. The vet tech showed me how, but I just do the best I can. I get most of it in his mouth. Lol. Daisy she just runs from me. :expressionless:XI just want to snuggle her, like I do Rascal but she wants NO part of it. Atleast I got one bunny that will snuggle with me and sit on my lap. :biggrin2:








Little Rascal Sleeping ray:













Daisy....Thats how she always looks at me, wait'n for me to make a move. 







She's watching me still. The stinker. But I Love Her :biggrin2:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 12, 2009)

I love the picture of Rascal sleeping


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 12, 2009)

Becka...With Rascals appetite decreased,etc.... then seeing him sleeping like that. It scared me. When I seen he was ok, I decided to take his picture. He's a really sweet bunny


----------



## CKGS (Jul 12, 2009)

Awwww they are adorable but I am in love with Rascals little face.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 13, 2009)

*Oh I bet. When Monsters was sick there were a few times she tried it but there was NO way I was going to let her. She was to precious to me. It really scared me to see her in the position. 


SweetSassy wrote: *


> Becka...With Rascals appetite decreased,etc.... then seeing him sleeping like that. It scared me. When I seen he was ok, I decided to take his picture. He's a really sweet bunny


----------



## lilbitsmom (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi April,

I am sorry to hear that you are still dealing with this decrease in appetite for Rascal. I hope things go well at the doctor tomorrow.

If you give Rascal greens does he eat those?

Laura


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks Laura. 

The last few days he's been eating half of a 1/3 cup of pellets. I've been measuring so I can let the doctor know tomorrow. I haven't introduced veggies yet. I was gonna talk to doctor about that next time I see him. I may have to wait til Rascal is feeling better. He's eating lots of hay, drinking, peeing and pooing. So I don't know. I just hope he's ok. After losing Sassy, I don't want to go through that again any time soon. 

 How is Roscoe? I think about him all the time. I'm gonna have to make a visit just to meet him  .....April


----------



## CKGS (Jul 13, 2009)

I have been keeping you and Rascal in my thoughts and prayers. Tomorrow I am praying for good news.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks Janet. I'm hoping he's been eating enough thatthe doctor won't want to do a x-ray. I'll let you know after I get back from theappt.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 14, 2009)

Just got back from the vet appt. Good news.:biggrin2: Rascals is doing better so I can wean him off his medicines. The doc said everything(ears, teeth, etc...) is fine and he saidhis belly even felt better when he was feeling it. Rascal didn't tighten up whenthe docwas feeling his belly. Last time Rascal was tightening up.



So... After my Little Rascal is off all his medicines. I'm gonna introduce Veggies to Daisy and Rascal!! I want to make sure Rascals belly is gonna be ok before I do this. ray: So I pray, Rascal keeps eating his pellets.


----------



## CKGS (Jul 14, 2009)

Yeah! There's the good news I wanted to hear! I have been thinking and praying for you to get good news! Way to go doc! and way to go Rascal, although you gave Mommy a bit of a scare! I am so relieved for you April. Give the little man some kisses from me and throw Daisy a couple of them too. Lol.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 14, 2009)

Janet- I'll give Rascal kisses,no problemand Daisy too, if I can catch the stinker. Lol.  I just got home from running errands andRascal was eating pellets.  I can't wait to give them veggies for the first time. Gonna take pic's. :biggrin2:I'll post them when I do.


----------



## CKGS (Jul 14, 2009)

You have to learn to 'throw' the kisses at Daisy like I do Abby. I'm sure one day one will hit her. Lol. God love those feisty little females!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 15, 2009)

That's great news that Rascal got a clean bill of health. Just like I told you  Keep up the good work. Can't wait for pics


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 21, 2009)

Rascal seems to be back to his old self again. He's eating lots of pellets again :bunnydance: So the next time I go grocery shopping, I'm gonna buy a "First Veggie"for my babies. So pic's will be coming soon :biggrin2:


----------



## CKGS (Jul 21, 2009)

Awww... First veggie..... Brings back memories.. only it wasn't that long ago..


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 26, 2009)

I went grocery shopping tonight and bought my babies their first veggie- Parsley. Is parsley a veggie? Anyway... It was sooooo cute. They both didn't know what to do with it. Lol.I tried wiggling it in front of their faces. That didn't work. So I layed it in their cages. It took a few minutes for them to come up to it. Then they just smelled it. After they smell it, they walked away. Then Rascal comes back first and smells itagain, then takes a small bite. He obviously liked it, cause he chowed down after that. It was so funny. Then it was like Daisy seen him eating and she went back to her's then she starting eating her parsley. 



So that was their first time eating parsley. Here's some Pic's.





Daisy












________________________________________________________________




Rascal


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 26, 2009)

Here's a couple of Pic's of Rascal in his Tunnel :biggrin2:














I love my bunnies :rabbithop


----------



## CKGS (Jul 26, 2009)

Aww so cute. I think they are both adorable but for some reason there is something oh so sweet and so cute about Rascal's lil face.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 26, 2009)

Thank you. He's my snuggle bunny. He lets me hold & pet him. We got closer when he was sick. I just love him. I love Daisy too. She's justthe opposite of Rascal though.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm looking for a sister or brother for Daisy and Rascal. :bunnydance::bunnydance: My husband said we can have one more bunny, so I'm so happy  We have a date to go visit a rabbit in Michigan. She's at a rescue up there. 

I didn't know this til I talked to Laura in Michigan, but at one point I was suppose to adopt a bunny named Roscoe. But he was injured.Roscoe took a long time to heal and in his healing he lost a leg. So I didn't get to adopt him. But the little girl, Emmy I'm going to meet is his sister. So I get to meet Roscoe when I go up there. I'm so excited. :yahoo:He's always been in my thoughts. We wanted him so much. We were sad when we didn't get him. I am so happy I get to go see him. He is all healed up now. Laura says he is just as fast as a 4 legged bunny. 

My visit to Michigan is suppose to be August 15 or 16. Either day. So, I will post if I come home with Emmy. 
I hope nothing happens between now and then to ruin my visit to Michigan. Send good vibes my way so I can get a new bun-bun :biggrin2:


----------



## CKGS (Jul 29, 2009)

*sending not good but wonderful vibes*

Too bad Roscoe can't be adopted out... That is neat that she is his sister'. Sounds meant to be to me..

I'm probably jumping ahead of myself here but- Pre congrats on your new addition!

I'm excited for you (((April)))


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 29, 2009)

They're keeping Roscoe. They won't adopt him out now. 



Thanks Janet


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 30, 2009)

Click Here

Click the link above to see the bunny I'm going to Michigan to see about adopting. :apollo:


----------



## CKGS (Jul 30, 2009)

Aww darn it wouldn't work for me..


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 30, 2009)

*CKGS wrote: *


> Aww darn it wouldn't work for me..


I can only get the link to work. I can't get it to go onto a word like " click here". Darn it!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 30, 2009)

She's cute. I can fix the link if you want


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 30, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> She's cute. I can fix the link if you want



Thanks! 



You can fix link, if you want to. I'd appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 30, 2009)

Ok Link fixed. It kept going back to wrong way when I was trying to fix it in IE. But once I did it in Firefox it worked correctly. Silly link.


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry (Jul 31, 2009)

C= Carly is soo cute, what an adorable face!
Your anniversary is the same day as my birthday 
What type of lop is Daisy by the way? Holland? Mixed?


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 31, 2009)

Yes, Holland Lop/ Neth Dwarf Mix. :biggrin2:

My wedding day is your birthday?


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 31, 2009)

I took pictures of Daisy and Rascal's cage. It's approx. 6 ft. by 3 1/2 ft. It takes up one wall in my living room, but their worth it. 


























I use to use rugs for tractions, but they started eating it. :cry2 So now I use cardboard. That's why you see lots of cardboard. Lol. They like tearing it up anyway.


----------



## CKGS (Jul 31, 2009)

Awww theres the babies. 

Ahem where are the close ups?


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 31, 2009)

Rascal :bunnyheart


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 31, 2009)

Daisy urplepansy:


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 31, 2009)

Hope you like Janet 



I've been letting the babies out into the living room more. Their doing really great. Their not going potty on the floor. Starting out for short time( out to play )and working our way up. :biggrin2: I love watching them run and binky


----------



## CKGS (Jul 31, 2009)

AWWWWW Absolutely adorable babies! I love them! I want! Lol- that makes me sound like my kids when they see something they just have to have. 

My gosh, there is just something about lil Rascal's face that makes me want to smoosh him and not let go. Hmmm Probably better if I don't ever get near him then, huh? Lol. Such beauties!


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 31, 2009)

Thank you  They are great bunnies. We love them lots. I even have a soft spot for mean ol' Daisy. LOl. I still try to love on her anyways, for a second. LOl. I tried to get pic's with my kids and bunniesbut the bunnies wanted to run instead and would wiggle out of their arms. Maybe next time....


----------



## CKGS (Jul 31, 2009)

I think I could probably get all 3 of my boys to each hold a portion of Tony and get a pic of them together that way-lol.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 31, 2009)

Wow... He is really big then, at a young age. LOl. I would love to have a Flemish someday!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 1, 2009)

I like your cage setup. I think I might have to add a second level to mine. Do they like it closed it?


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 1, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> I like your cage setup. I think I might have to add a second level to mine. Do they like it closed it? Not sure what you mean?(the last question)sorry.



Thankyou!  A second level just gives them more space to run or go and play. I want my bunnies to be happy. 



It looks like a alot of panels cause I have Daisy and Rascal seperated. Theirs a wall down the middle. So I added more panels to Daisy's side to give her more space, that's why it's 6 ft long or better. And I put a second level shelf for her too.I'm hoping to get Rascal neuteredina week or two. Finally! :biggrin2:



When the doctor allows after Rascals neuter, I'll take the wall down after I re-bond them. So they'll have this HUGE enclosure!! I'm getting Daisy spayed too asap, just have to save for her next. My doc is expensive!!!!


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 3, 2009)

Rascal.... I called the vet today and made the appt for Rascal's neuter. :cry2Figures my doctor is going on vacation so Rascal can't get in til August 20th ( I believe. LOl.) I was so mad cause I was hoping to get in sooner. Just my luck!! :X

 I was gonna try to get Daisy done soon after him. I hope! She'll bequicker to heal, if there's no complications ray:. I want to get them back together-rebond them asap.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 4, 2009)

Aug 20th isn't that far away  Just gives you more time to save you for Daisy  Maybe you'll have enough to get them done together


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 13, 2009)

Daisy ate her first cord yesturday! Of course it was to my cell phone. Just my luck, and my cell phone is dead now. Friday I have to go buy a new one. :grumpy:



urplepansyaisy was out of her cage tonight. I was laying on the floor cause I'm trying to bond more with her. The only thing she will really do is lick me. So I was laying there and she comes up starts licking my forehead and goes into my hair and CHOMP!!,she takes my hair. OMG!!! I'm freaking. I'm already losing my hair from the medicine I'm on. So I get up. Bondingover til next time. LOl. 



~~~ Gonna be taking more pictures soon. New bunny coming this Sunday!! Pic's of Rascal and Daisy too. ~~~


----------



## CKGS (Aug 13, 2009)

YEAH Pics! Lol. I can't wait to see new pics of Daisy and Rascal but also newbie. 
Lol @ Daisy pulling out your hair. That is her way of bonding-bonding herself to your hair.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 13, 2009)

YEAH. Can't wait more pics aswell. I think Daisy is my favorite 

Did u see this thread about fixing your lovely chewed cord? http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=49369&forum_id=93


----------



## Becca (Aug 13, 2009)

omg Can't wait for pictures! Your set up is awesome!
I'd love to have a cage like that for my bunnies!

Becca x


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 13, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> omg Can't wait for pictures! Your set up is awesome!
> I'd love to have a cage like that for my bunnies!
> 
> Becca x


Thanks. I want my bunnies to have plenty of room when they're in the cage. I try to spoil them. I just love them to peices. :inlove:Right now I have the cage split in half til they get fixed. The pic's look like a bunch of panels but it's actually really nice.


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 16, 2009)

DON"T BE MAD AT ME!! I'm home with 2 new bunnies!! :weee: But it's not Emmy. She was VERY beautiful!! But Laura brought Roscoe and his sister he's bonded too. Roscoe isthe rabbit I was suppose to adopt before he got into a fight and lost his leg. I asked her to bring him just so I can meet him. 

Well......It was LOVE at first sight :inlove:

I wanted Roscoe! And Suzi looks just like him. I told her, I want Roscoe, but I didn't think she'd really let me have him. But she DID!!! I'm so HAPPY!!! I have 2 beautiful Bunnies!!! :bunnydance::bunnydance:



The bunnies are hiding in the cardboard house. I can't get pic's yet. As soon as I do I will post pic's. And I will add them to my blog too or maybe start their own since there is 2 bunnies. :biggrin2:

:bunnyheart:yahoo::laughsmiley: :apollo::woohoo:biggrin2: I am HAPPY!!!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 16, 2009)

OMG!!!! What a change of plans.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 16, 2009)

COOL yah for 2 new buns


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 16, 2009)

I know. Lol. I had Roscoe picked out and put on hold when he was a baby. After his neuter I was I suppose to pick him up. Then he got into a fight with his siblings. He didn't heal well and lost a leg. Laura said she was gonna keep him. So originally he was suppose to be mine. That's why I asked her to bring him so I could meet him. It was LOVE!! When I seen him. LOl. 



I'm so thankful for Laura letting me have him. Thanks Laura!!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 16, 2009)

Aww Lucy bun to have you as a bunny slave


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 16, 2009)

PICTURES!!  They won't come out of the house, LOl.











Big Cage I made! :biggrin2:





Suzi (left) Roscoe (Right)





Roscoe


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 16, 2009)

I love the cage and the hidden bunnies inside


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks. I just checked on them and their still hiding. LOl. All you can see is their faces.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Aug 16, 2009)

Congrats on the new additions, April! Boy, they are a handsome pair 
Hope they start binkying around for you soon!


----------



## tomorrow264 (Aug 16, 2009)

They are very cute.


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 16, 2009)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> Congrats on the new additions, April! Boy, they are a handsome pair
> Hope they start binkying around for you soon!


Thanks. Me too.  Hope to get better pic's soon. They are so cute and sweet.


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 16, 2009)

*tomorrow264 wrote: *


> They are very cute.


Thank you.:biggrin2:


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 16, 2009)

They are adorable together - I can see why you couldn't resist them.

I wish you many many years of bunny joy with them....


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 17, 2009)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> They are adorable together - I can see why you couldn't resist them.
> 
> I wish you many many years of bunny joy with them....



That means alot to me. Thank you. 

I lost my first rabbit within the first few months of having her. I have 4 bunnies now, so I hope we have many years together.


----------



## CKGS (Aug 17, 2009)

OMG April!!!!!!!! We had to do alot of work to the computer today so I hadn't been able to get on in awhile. Lol- You got Roscoe like I had suggested before. Didn't think you would be able to though after you said she was keeping him!
What adorable babies! What does your man think about them? 
I am SOOOO excited for you. Congratulations!


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry (Aug 17, 2009)

Awe congrats April!
I don't think I have ever seen a 3 legged bun up until now! What a special bunner!
Suzi is also very cute  Congrats! 
Good to know they are in a very good home


----------



## Happi Bun (Aug 17, 2009)

Congrats!!! :weee:

They are so precious and what an amazing set-up. Those are two very spoiled new addition's you have. 
I hope they are settling in nicely. How fun! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 17, 2009)

*CKGS wrote: *


> OMG April!!!!!!!! We had to do alot of work to the computer today so I hadn't been able to get on in awhile. Lol- You got Roscoe like I had suggested before. Didn't think you would be able to though after you said she was keeping him!
> What adorable babies! What does your man think about them?
> I am SOOOO excited for you. Congratulations!



Thanks! Billy went with me. He was in Bunny heaven at the shelter! He said he wished we could take more! LOl. He's a BUNNY LOVER!!! I'm glad though. He said he wished we could take Emmy too. If we had the room, we probably would have came home with 3. LOl. 



THANKS EVERYONE!!!!


----------



## lilbitsmom (Aug 17, 2009)

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> Well......It was LOVE at first sight :inlove:
> 
> I wanted Roscoe! And Suzi looks just like him. I told her, I want Roscoe, but I didn't think she'd really let me have him. But she DID!!! I'm so HAPPY!!! I have 2 beautiful Bunnies!!! :bunnydance::bunnydance:



I just wanted to say that I am so grateful for your love and dedication to these beautiful bunnies. Although this wasa terribly hard decision for me to make, I know that these two little beauties will be cared for and loved just as I would have done and did for the short time I had them! Thanks April for all you do!

Now that you've taken them home with you to live, I look at it as having two spots open up for more bunnies that need my help in healing or just finding a new family to love them. That is the biggest challenge of fostering. Hard to give up the ones you love!!

Congrats April and please tell Billy thank you for being so supportive of our shelter. His dedication is appreciated too!

Sending lots of love your way and big kisses to Roscoe and Suzi!!

Laura :inlove: :kiss:


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks Laura!! 

Gonna post few more pic's from this morning when they ate. :biggrin2:


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 17, 2009)

Pictures from breakfast:


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 17, 2009)

It'ssocute cause Suzi always stays out in front of Roscoe like she's protectinghim. It is so cute!! 

They are the sweetest pair!! I was sitting in the cage wit them this morning, and they let me pet them. They are so sweet. 

You did a great job with them Laura!!!


----------



## lilbitsmom (Aug 17, 2009)

April,

I love it when the bunnies lay with their feet out behind them. Obviously, Suzi is not feeling too bad about the move and so I'm feeling good too! She's so cute.

One thing I forgot to mention to you that you will probably notice too. Since Roscoe only has three legs, sometimes the floors that are slippery tend to make him tired more quickly. He can get better traction on carpet and he can go faster! hahahah

Just a fyi! Have fun with them. They look happy already!

Laura


----------



## lilbitsmom (Aug 17, 2009)

April,

They never showed any aggression towards each other or us. They use to bouce around in my family room and I had another cage there with two other bunnies (girls) and Roscoe was such a little flirt that he would go over and sit by their cage. He never bit us. They are both so good. You will just adore them, I'm sure of it!

Have fun with them!

Laura


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 17, 2009)

I just peeked in and one of them is asleep in the litter box. Lol. Maybe it's a new habit. 



Edit: It's Suzi :biggrin2:


----------



## lilbitsmom (Aug 17, 2009)

How adorable! I'm sure they will get better and better with their litter habits once they have settled in!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 17, 2009)

:faint: they are so cute


----------



## CKGS (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh my how adorable they are! You are one lucky bunny mama April. And they are 2 VERY lucky buns to have you as mama! ((((April))))


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 17, 2009)

*CKGS wrote: *


> Oh my how adorable they are! You are one lucky bunny mama April. And they are 2 VERY lucky buns to have you as mama! ((((April))))


Thanks! They are the sweetest! I think it's cute cause they keep sleeping in the litter box. LOl. And One or both keep peeing on the outside of it. Laura said they had no accident at her house. LOl. They'll get it eventually. I've just been giving them space. I don't want to stress them out too much. I want them to get use to our sounds and the kids. But... they let me pet them and everything :biggrin2:I just adore them.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi Laura!! :wave: April, you couldn't have adopted from a better rescue than Midwest. They rock!! Your new family members are precious and I can't wait to hear more about their life with you.


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 17, 2009)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> Hi Laura!! :wave: April, you couldn't have adopted from a better rescue than Midwest. They rock!! Your new family members are precious and I can't wait to hear more about their life with you.



Thanks Patti. :biggrin2:Midwest had LOTS of great bunnies! If I had room for more, I probably would have come home with more!! Laura is awesome too. She has been there for me since my first adoption. She has always e-mailed me back or called me back. She is just a great person!! I highly recommend them!! :thumbup


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 17, 2009)

*lilbitsmom wrote: *


> Now that you've taken them home with you to live, I look at it as having two spots open up for more bunnies that need my help in healing or just finding a new family to love them. That is the biggest challenge of fostering. Hard to give up the ones you love!!



I know the feeling. *hugs* It is not an easy thing at times. 

Grats April on the new bunnies, they got a great home.


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 17, 2009)

Congrats, April, on the beautiful new additions 

I love this pic.






Jan


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks Ali and Jan! 



They are so cute in their box. LOl :biggrin2:


----------



## Camarie (Aug 17, 2009)

OMG they are so cute gratz on the new additions!


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks Sara. I'm VERY HAPPY! They are soooo SWEET!


----------



## lilbitsmom (Aug 18, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *lilbitsmom wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Now that you've taken them home with you to live, I look at it as having two spots open up for more bunnies that need my help in healing or just finding a new family to love them. That is the biggest challenge of fostering. Hard to give up the ones you love!!
> ...



Like I told April when she was at the shelter on Sunday. I could not just adopt these two out to just any household. They are so special to me that they would have to go somewhere I know in my heartthey will get as good or better treatment than I was able to give them. 

With April and Billy, I know the bunnieswill do well, grow and be loved and pampered.

Even though fostering is the hardest part of my job at the rescue, it is the part I love the most! You are definitely sad when they leave you, but it is a great feeling to find thatONE perfect home for a bunny you love with all of your heart!


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 18, 2009)

I know the feeling my current fosters are special. Gabriel has a permanent tilt that needs a little more care and Surfer has slight vision issues that come into play when being handled. They need special homes that will love them and help them grow. 

lilbitsmom wrote:


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *lilbitsmom wrote: *
> ...


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 18, 2009)

aww thier adorable together  im glad you could get your two buns


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 18, 2009)

*fuzz16 wrote: *


> aww thier adorable together  im glad you could get your two buns



Thanks!


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 18, 2009)

Posting Pic's soon of Roscoe and Suzi! 



* cleaning cages. When I'm done, I'll post. They are so cute and sweet!!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Aug 18, 2009)

Oh wow! What a change of plan!

They are absolutely adorable- congratulations! They are lucky to go to such a great home! 

I love their cage as well- so much space for them!

Can't wait for more pictures 

:inlove:


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 18, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Oh wow! What a change of plan!
> 
> They are absolutely adorable- congratulations! They are lucky to go to such a great home!
> 
> ...


Thanks :biggrin2:Getting ready to download more pic's.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 18, 2009)

:waiting:


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 18, 2009)

Suzi





Roscoe lay'n in Box





Suzi





Roscoe





Eating :biggrin2:





Suzi 





Eating...





Suzi





Roscoe







Roscoe likes laying in his litter boxes


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 18, 2009)

QUESTION: Laura said Roscoe didn't lay in his litter box at her house. Does anyone know why he might be doing it at my house? His pretty white fur is turning yellow within the last couple days. 



I know it's a new environment for them and a change. I'm thinking that might be why. Thanks


----------



## LionsRawr (Aug 18, 2009)

They are adorable!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 18, 2009)

:inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 18, 2009)

I bought a flat kitty bed for the bunnies. Suzi was the first to go and check it out. Then she peed on it. LOl. Guess she was saying it was her's. I bought it for Roscoe hoping he would lay on it, instead of in his litter box. I bought another high back litter box too cause when they play the litter flies. :biggrin2:



I was sitting in their cage with them. Suzi went in the house and Roscoe came over to me and put his front feet on my legs to smell me. I pet him. It was so cute! I'm telling you, they are the sweetest bunnies Then he was circling me, pulled on my jeans once with his teeth. Their not afraid of me, and they let me pet them. I think they might like me. 

I'M IN LOVE WITH THESE TWO BUNNIES!! :inlove:



Edit: Thanks Samantha!


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 18, 2009)

Oh, I definitely think they like you 

As for Roscoe laying in his litter box, you're right when you say you think it's because it's all new to him. he probably feels safe there. Give him a bit longer and see how it goes 

Jan


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks Jan. 



I came home and Suzi was on the 2nd floor of the cage. It was cute but sad cause Roscoe was looking up at her. He can't jump up there cause he only has 3 legs. I need to make a ramp, or my husband ASAP!! So he can follow her :biggrin2:



EDIT: I don't know if he got excited when she jumped down from the 2nd floor (we were gone, I don't know how long she was up there) but we saw her jump down and he squirt pee all over. LOl. :rabbithop


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 18, 2009)

Omg!! My daughter come running in to get me. To come look in her room. That's where the bunnies are. So I'm freak'n. But it's ok cause ROSCOE jumped up to the 2nd floor all by himself!! I couldn't believe it!And he jumped down too, with his 3 legs. I didn't think he could do it, but he did 

 I'm still gonna make a ramp cause I don't want him to injury his only good back leg jumping up. I think it's 14 inches up. It's NIC panels. You go Roscoe! 



Also... Having a bunny named Roscoe and having Rascal. I keep wanting to say the wrong name. LOl. That's gonna take some getting use too.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 18, 2009)

It sounds like your 2 new babies have settled in quite well.


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 18, 2009)

I need to get pic's still of Daisy and Rascal. I've been really busy with the new bunnies and school is starting. 



Rascal is getting neutered August 20th(Thursday). I hope he will be alright. I'm scared cause when Sassy went in for surgery, she didn't come home.( She was having dental work done) ray: Say a little prayer that day for him to come home fine. Love you Rascal. Love you too Daisy :biggrin2:


----------



## lilbitsmom (Aug 19, 2009)

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> Omg!! My daughter come running in to get me. To come look in her room. That's where the bunnies are. So I'm freak'n. But it's ok cause ROSCOE jumped up to the 2nd floor all by himself!! I couldn't believe it!And he jumped down too, with his 3 legs. I didn't think he could do it, but he did




Hi April, I am so excited to hear that my little Roscoe was able to jump up on that second floor. He is the little bunny that could!!! He has got such a great spirit. He is not letting his handicap keep him from doing anything he wants.

I can just see him in my mind watching his big sister and saying to himself, "I can do that too!".

Making the ramp/stairs will be so helpful, because you're right you don't want him to injure that little backleg of his. But once you make that ramp/staircase, you're going to see him going crazy in that cage. He will be the energizer bunny! How awesome is that!!!

Thanks! Have a great day today! Laura


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi Laura. :wave:

They are the sweetest bunnies. I was cleaning the cage yest and they wanted out so bad. I felt bad cause til there litter habits are better I don't want to let them out. I'm switching cardboard out when it's wet so they won't keep peeing on it. It was a little better this morning. Their poo wasn't all over, just by the hay box. So I was happy. I know it's gonna take time. 

 They peed all over the kitty bed so I have to wash it. LOl. It was soaked. LOl. 

Edit: I can't wait til I can let them out into the carpet area to see them run and binky.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 19, 2009)

I bought a small dog err Rabbit bed and all my bunnies peeded on it. I took it out.


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm gonna wash it and try it again. Lol. Daisy and Rascal doesn't pee in their's. Guess every bun is different.


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 19, 2009)

WTG Roscoe - guess anything Suzi can do, he can do better 

they certainly sound like happy bunnies 

Jan


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 20, 2009)

http://http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=49814&forum_id=1



Click the Link to read about "the day before" and "the day of" Rascals neuter. I was a mess. :nerves1I had a long talkwith Rascal on the way to the vet. (telling him he had to come home to me) 



Rascal is doing fine and I can pick him up in a couple hours Hope his recovery time goes well too.


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 21, 2009)

First 2 pic's are from them sleeping this morning. So sweet 









From last night. :biggrin2:

Roscoe









Roscoe





Suzi on right 





Suzi


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 21, 2009)

This pic was from a couple days ago. This is the old litter box. I bought a high back since then. I think it's cute how their both sleeping in it.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 21, 2009)

:inlove::inlove:


----------



## CKGS (Aug 21, 2009)

They are both sooo cute but I love Suzie's markings/coloring! She is gorgeous!


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 21, 2009)

Totally adorable :hearts. Look at Roscoe laying all stretched out - such a happy boy 

Jan


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 22, 2009)

I can tell that they're definately not going to be spoiled in your home.


----------



## lilbitsmom (Aug 23, 2009)

April,

I just love, love, love the picture of Roscoe up on the second floor. He is the little engine that could! You go Roscoe!!!

I also love, love, love the picture of him all stretched out with that one little leg and that great big tail behind him. How cute is that!

They must really trust you alot already because they obviously don't jump up to go and hide when you come into the room to take these totally awesome pictures!

Thanks so much for sharing! That just made my night!

Laura

P.S. Got my daughter's laptop to go online so she was finally able to see the pictures too! She is very happy!


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 23, 2009)

Laura, I'm glad your both happy cause we are very happy withRoscoe and SuziThey are just great!!!


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi Laura. :wave:

Just home from the vet and got everyone settled back in. Suzi did NOT want to go in the carrier. They both got loose from me a couple times. I wasn't fast enough, then Suzi hid in the house and wouldn't come out. LOl. I had to move the house just to get her out. LOl.

 Dr. Brauer said both Bunnies are fine and look great!! He checked them from head to toe! There was only one thing, but hopefully the meds will clear it up and it won't be a problem. Roscoes left ear had wax in it. So they cleaned it and perscribed a drop to put in his ear for 15 days, 2x's a day. Then he wants to recheck it.Doc wants to make sure it's fine so he doesn't get an ear infection causing head tilt. 

But their just fine. And healthy. He said Roscoes leg looks fine, or "no leg" should I say. He felt that too. LOl. He said it was fine for Roscoe to jump up to the 2nd floor of the cage with no ramp/stairs. He said it's amazing what rabbits can do and it may even be good for him, to build strength. But he said I may want to make one anyway so he can choose to jump or use the ramp/stairs. Cause later if Roscoe gets arthritis problems in his only back leg. We don't want to stress it either, as he gets older. Hope that makes sense. LOl. 

When we got home I let Suzi out of the carrier and she took a pee on the floor. It was a large puddle! LOl She must have held it the whole time. Poor Girl. 

I gave them some veggies and now their just eating :biggrin2:

Thanks Laura for everything! I will take good care of them. We love them very much already......April


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 24, 2009)

That's good that all the kids are in good shape. You'll gonna have to keep an eye on the wax as I'm assume it's in the ear with no leg.. So can can't clean it out. 

Keep up the good work


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 24, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> That's good that all the kids are in good shape. You'll gonna have to keep an eye on the wax as I'm assume it's in the ear with no leg.. So can can't clean it out.
> 
> Keep up the good work



It is the same side. Left side.

I ask the doc if it was cause his leg was missing, but he didn't really think so. He thought he would use his front paws to clean his ears. 

Seems weird it's on the same side. onder:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 24, 2009)

I don't think the bunnies clean there inner ears with there front paws. 

Just give the sweetie lots of love


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 25, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> I don't think the bunnies clean there inner ears with there front paws.
> 
> Just give the sweetie lots of love



I don't think Roscoe can sit back on his back leg and use his front paws to groom his face and ears. Like 4 legged bunnies. 

The doc could see wax before he even put the scope up to look inside his ear. They could see wax on the outside. 

He'll get plenty of TLC!!!  All the bunnies will. Suzi is the only one that has nothing wrong with her. (knock on wood) Daisy and Rascal are recovering.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 25, 2009)

Maybe Suzi will help keep his ears. I know Monsters use to lick Fluffy's ear's like mad. I think I even have a video of it.


----------



## lilbitsmom (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi April,

Thanks so much for the update on the babies! Sounds like Roscoe's ear had a lot of build up and I'm sorry I didn't clean them out before you took him home! I think we have only cleaned his ears for him once since he had his surgery and recovered.

We have another handicapped bunny at home and we have to clean her ear for her because she has buildup too due to the back leg not working to help clean it out.

I have seen Roscoe cleaning his ears with his front paws, but it can be a little tricky since his balance is challenging when he trys to do that.

I'm sure the drops you are using will dissolve the ear wax buildup and he'll be fine. It will just be a maintenance issue in the future.

I would think Suzi might help him with that issue, but maybe big sister is too grossed out by the ear wax thing!! 

You are such a good bunny mommy!!! Thanks for takingthem bothin for a check up!

Laura!


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 25, 2009)

I just put drops in and Roscoe wasn't happy. I had to use a towel. LOl. 



I think they were mad at me for taking them out of the house yest(when we went to vet)cause they poo'ed all over the cage last night. LOl. 



Laura, you didn't know I was gonna take Roscoe so it's no big deal. It's just wax and I'll just have to watch it in the future.


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 25, 2009)

*lilbitsmom wrote: *


> I would think Suzi might help him with that issue, but maybe big sister is too grossed out by the ear wax thing!!


I guess sibling love only goes so far 

Jan


----------



## lilbitsmom (Aug 25, 2009)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> *lilbitsmom wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I would think Suzi might help him with that issue, but maybe big sister is too grossed out by the ear wax thing!!
> ...



Haha Jan, my girls are the same way! Luv ya sis, but nope, can't do it! Sorry!

Makes me laugh every time!!!

Laura


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi Laura! Think Suzi and Roscoe are mad at me.


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 26, 2009)

Roscoe hates to get his ear drops(just in his left ear). I have to use a towel to hold him cause I have to do it by myself. He bites the towel, over & over. After I put the drops in, he tries to use hisleg that is gone to itch his ear. It's cute. So I'll reach over and scratch his ear for him. LOl. 



Roscoe and Suzi's nails need cut. So I'm gonna try to do that too soon. Hope their good for me or I may end up taking them to the vet. LOl. Guess we'll see.


----------



## CKGS (Aug 26, 2009)

Such sweeties.... And how are the other babies doing?


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 26, 2009)

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=50000&forum_id=48

Click the Link if you want to read about Roscoe and Suzi being mad at me. Their getting a little better, since Monday. 

Love you Roscoe and Suzi :hearts:


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 26, 2009)

*CKGS wrote: *


> Such sweeties.... And how are the other babies doing?



Rascal is doing good from his neuter. Daisy is taking a little longer. She's not eating too much. Doc wasn't in today, so I have to call tomorrow. 

Thanks for asking


----------



## CKGS (Aug 26, 2009)

Good to hear on Rascal. I hope Daisy doesn't take too much longer to feel better. Bonding them again soon and maybe Daisy will become a different bun towards you after her hormones are gone.


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 27, 2009)

*CKGS wrote: *


> Good to hear on Rascal. I hope Daisy doesn't take too much longer to feel better. Bonding them again soon and maybe Daisy will become a different bun towards you after her hormones are gone.


I have to handle Daisy 3 x's a day to give her her medicine so I'm hoping it will help her like me a little more. LOl. She seems a little calmer since surgery but I don't know if it's cause she's in pain or what. After her 2 week check up they said I could re-bond them then. I can't wait. :weee: As long as she is well.


----------



## CKGS (Aug 27, 2009)

I hope the rebonding will go well. Wouldn't it be wonderful if they just went back to being bonded just like that? That would be a relief. 

I can't wait to start seeing pics of those 2 together too. You will have 2 of the cutest bonded pairs of bunx around.


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 27, 2009)

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=49939&forum_id=1

Rascal is doing great from his neuter. 

Daisy got spayed on Monday. Click on the Link to read about the "day before" and the "day of". Daisy is taking longer to feel better. She isn't eating very well either. The Doc wasn't in today so I have to call back tomorrow. 

I loveyou Daisy and Rascal :inlove:

** When my babies are better I'll get more pic's.


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 27, 2009)

I think they will be easy. They can still touch each other thru their cage. They are always licking and grooming each other thru the cage. I think it's gonna be real easy. Knock on wood. They always want to see the other. If they can't see each other, their looking for the other. It's so cute. :biggrin2:


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 29, 2009)

After cleaning cages andgiving medicines, I'll be posting some pic's. Posting pic's of Daisy and Rascal on other Blog too.


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 29, 2009)

Roscoe ^





Roscoe ^





Suzi ^





Roscoe ^





Roscoe- I love his ears and baby face!! :biggrin2:











My Suzi Girl !! Such a Sweetie! ^





New home for bunnies. My mom gave it to me. It's for cats, but her cats never used it. It's hard plastic. 






Relaxing


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 29, 2009)

There's more pic's of Roscoe cause Suzi was hiding in the house. 



Roscoe still getting ear drops. He hates it. He bites my clothes and Nips my legs. LOl. Poor boy. Hope this medicine clears it up, so we can be done with drops.



Suzi's doing great.Even though her and Roscoe are brother and sister, she almost acts like a mom to Roscoe. It's sooo Cute!


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 29, 2009)

^ Rascal- I LOVE his sweet face :biggrin2:He's my snuggle bunny. 































^ Daisy- My grumpy bunny but I still love her. I'm working with her, trying to soften her up. LOl. 

























Daisy and Rascalare both doing GREAT from their spay and neuter.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 30, 2009)

AHHH look at those cute bunny's  Glad to hear they are both doing well after surgery


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 30, 2009)

Those 2 are adorable.

Do you think maybe 1 day they'll meet the other 2?


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 30, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> Those 2 are adorable.
> 
> Do you think maybe 1 day they'll meet the other 2?



Thanks! Yes. Roscoe isstill peeing on the cage floor and when his litter habits are better I will let them out to play in the bedroom & living room. 



Both buns were doing really good for a few days til I took them to the vet for a check up. Then... Roscoe had a little set back. It unsettled them both, to take them out of the house.


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 30, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> AHHH look at those cute bunny's  Glad to hear they are both doing well after surgery


Thanks Becka! I can't wait to rebond them. They said after her 2 week re-check.Trying to wait patiently. LOl.


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 30, 2009)

I went to Lowe's last night to get more boxes for the bunnies. I cut themup to put on the bottom of the cages. Well, I seen this white Rubbermaid hard plastic step stool. And I knew it would be good for Roscoe to use to get to the 2nd floor of his cage. It would be smaller and less bulky then making something for him. And it was only $10.00, so I bought it. When I got this morning he was on the 2nd floor of his cage. LOl. They haven't been up there for a few days. I was using a small dog carrier but took it out cause where it was already chewed from the dogs the buns were chewing it. (Tiny peices were coming off) 



I'll post pic of it next time I take pictures.


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 30, 2009)

I have a funny, little story: 



I had to cut Roscoe and Suzi's nails this morning. I did Suzi first cause I just put Roscoe's ear drops in. I was sitting in their cage cause it's a big cage. So, I wrap Suzi in a towel cause I never cut her nails before. Well she didn't fight to bad. Wiggled and grunted (or squeaked, IDK) a little. So... Roscoe is kindawalking around me, I think nervous for Suzi. And... he came up and nipped me on my big toe. LOl. When he did it, it kinda shocked me but I started laughing cause I thought it was so funny. It was as if he was saying " Let my sister go". It was too cute!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 31, 2009)

LOL April that is to funny. He's keeping a close eye on his sister


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 1, 2009)

Awww, Bless Roscoe. Trying so hard to protect his sister from the big, bad nail clippers 

How did Roscoe cope with getting his nails trimmed?

Jan


----------



## SweetSassy (Sep 1, 2009)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> Awww, Bless Roscoe. Trying so hard to protect his sister from the big, bad nail clippers
> 
> How did Roscoe cope with getting his nails trimmed?
> 
> Jan



Roscoe hated getting his nails done. He gave me a fight the whole time. He got a bite in, LOl. 

Right now he's hating the towel cause I had to use it at first when I first started putting ear drops in. Now I can do drops without a towel. But... I had to wrap him to do his nails. He was not happy.


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 2, 2009)

LOL! Missing a leg doesn't hold him back at all,does it?

Jan


----------



## SweetSassy (Sep 2, 2009)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> LOL! Missing a leg doesn't hold him back at all,does it?
> 
> Jan



No, Nothing holds him back. Lol. 



 I can't wait til I can let him out of his cage to roam. I wanna see him run and enjoy himself. His litter box skills are getting better, hopefully it will be soon. 

 In another week I have to take him back to the vet for a re-check of his ear. I hope he doesn't have another set back, like last time.


----------



## SweetSassy (Sep 2, 2009)

UPDATE: Daisy and Rascal are doing great  Rascal is still a sweetie and Daisy is calmer, when I handle her. I think the spay has changed her. When I was giving her meds like 3 x's a day, I think she realized I wasn't gonna hurt her. I think she maybe trusting me some more. 

I'm gonna rebond Daisy and Rascal soon. I'm so excited!! I will take pic's!! :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Sep 2, 2009)

I hope everything works out and it doesn't take you to long to rebond them.


----------



## lilbitsmom (Sep 3, 2009)

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> I have a funny, little story:
> 
> 
> 
> I had to cut Roscoe and Suzi's nails this morning. I did Suzi first cause I just put Roscoe's ear drops in. I was sitting in their cage cause it's a big cage. So, I wrap Suzi in a towel cause I never cut her nails before. Well she didn't fight to bad. Wiggled and grunted (or squeaked, IDK) a little. So... Roscoe is kindawalking around me, I think nervous for Suzi. And... he came up and nipped me on my big toe. LOl. When he did it, it kinda shocked me but I started laughing cause I thought it was so funny. It was as if he was saying " Let my sister go". It was too cute!



Hi ladies, 

These two little bunnies are so dedicated and loyal to each other, it doesn't surpise me April that he bit your big toe cuz you were cutting her nails! OMG how cute!

Little stuff like that makes you just love them even more than you already do! Doesn't it!! 

Have a good day!
Laura


----------



## SweetSassy (Sep 5, 2009)

BONDED Now! :highfive:

Daisy and Rascal are bonded now! It took a couple days for Rascal to quit humping her and biting her back and butt. But now their together all the time. They are doing good. Rascal is the dominant one, which I thought Daisy might be cause she's a grump! She has gotten calmer since her spay and I'm working with her more to get use to pets w/o running. 

 I took some pic's, post them later when I have time. We're cooking out and having company today! :biggrin2:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Sep 5, 2009)

Great Job April


----------



## cheryl (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm just catching up now,after not having a laptop for a while...it sound's like thing's are going great with the bunnies....that's just wonderful


----------



## SweetSassy (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes, their doing great. Thanks 



I got 2 more bunnies, so now I have 4! :biggrin2:Their Blog is "April Home with Roscoe and Suzi" if you want to check out my new bunnies.


----------



## SweetSassy (Sep 6, 2009)

* Re-Bonding my Babies. I started in the bath tub. :biggrin2:


----------



## SweetSassy (Sep 6, 2009)

Re-bonding in the cage :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:Their doing Great!!


----------



## SweetSassy (Sep 6, 2009)

UPDATE: 

Roscoe was peeing a orangish/red color. I called the vet and he wanted to do a urinalysis. It came back fine!! They went ahead and re-checked his ears andhe still have debri in his left ear. So....Doc perscribed a new ear drop for both his ears this time. 

 Because i took the bunnies out of the house again, Roscoe must be mad at me cause he's peeing on the floor again. Leaving the house must unsettle him. Which stinks cause I have to take him back to the vet for a ear re-check in 2 weeks. Poor little man. 

 I want the bunnies to be better litter box trained so I can let them out in the bedroom to run around. If I keep taking him out of the house, he's never gonna feel safe.


----------



## SweetSassy (Sep 7, 2009)

I just went in to put Roscoe's ear drops in. I feel bad for my little man. Suzi has been going over to him after I put the drops in to lick his ears. He does really good when I put the drops in, he just sits on my lap. :happybunny:



I think Suzi is getting use to me. She will come up to me when I sit the cage and puther front feet on my legs and smell me. Shetakes her nose and pushes on me.I think she's beginning to trust me more. She is just a wonderful bunny. Both buns are just precious. My daughter has been getting in the cage and she holds Suzi on her lap. Suzi just lays on your lap when you pet her. She is really sweet!! 



I just really love these 2 bunnies. Roscoe hasn't peed on the floor for couple days. Knock on wood. Their hasn't been to much poo on the floor either. 

I'm gonna post more pic's soon. :rabbithop


----------



## SweetSassy (Sep 8, 2009)

Rascal has settled down. He's not humping or chasing Daisy anymore, that I've seen. They are doing great together in the same cage. Daisy is healed from her spay. There was no complications. 



urplepansy:I will post more pic's soon. urplepansy:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Sep 8, 2009)

:highfive: good to hear bunny's are doing good


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Sep 8, 2009)

Sounds like there settling in a down for you.


----------



## SweetSassy (Sep 10, 2009)

I let the bunnies out to play in the bedroom for the first time


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Sep 10, 2009)

They look happy  

Nice Pics


----------



## SweetSassy (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks. I hope they are.They are the sweetest. I just love them :bunnyheart


----------



## SweetSassy (Sep 10, 2009)

More Bonding Pic's :bunnyheart


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Sep 10, 2009)

*:inlove::inlove:

*I love these 2 pics*


SweetSassy wrote: *


> More Bonding Pic's :bunnyheart


----------



## SweetSassy (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks :biggrin2: 



^^ You can tell their bro & sister in the top pic. Daisy has a big butt cause her mom is Lop. LOl. They are cute together.


----------



## SweetSassy (Sep 12, 2009)

Play'n around the room again :



I had the house to myself tonight for a few hours. My husband took the kids to a HS football game. So.... I let Roscoe and Suzi out into the bedroom to play again. 

:rabbithopI seen Roscoe and Suzi BINKY for the first time. Yes Roscoe can binky with 3 legs!! IT'S VERY CUTE!! My daughter has a storage box (Barbies in it) and she keeps stuffed animals on top of it. Roscoe jumped on top of the storage box. 



Suzi likes standing up on her back legs to look at everything. She alsojumped up on to my daughters folding chair. She did get in trouble, I had to tell her "NO" a couple times. She was scratching and biting- pulling up on the carpet. She did quit though. 



I took pic's, I will post later. :bunnyheart


----------



## SweetSassy (Sep 21, 2009)

I still need to post pic's. I've just been really busy lately inkbouce:



I took Roscoe to the vet last week. The doc said to use the ear drops for 3 more days and then I can stop. Doc said the ears look good! He saidI canbring him back in 4-6 weeks for a recheck. If I wanted. So I made the appt for 6 weeks. Hopefully his ears will be fine from here on out. 

:yes:


----------



## SweetSassy (Sep 21, 2009)

MY BABIES: Play'n in theBedroom


----------



## SweetSassy (Sep 21, 2009)

I love the pic's with Roscoe laying in front of the dresser with his one leg behind him. I just love him and Suzi. :bunnyheart


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Sep 21, 2009)

:inlove: Your baby's are so cute. I just want to come over and snuggle them.


----------



## SweetSassy (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks Becka.


----------



## Fancy77 (Sep 22, 2009)

OMG love the pics...I had to do a double take on the pic with the dally in it at first I thought it was real...


----------



## SweetSassy (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks Denise. No more babies for me. LOl. Luckily no grand- babies either. Knock on wood.


----------



## SweetSassy (Sep 22, 2009)

Took some pic's of them sleeping & resting this morning : 





































I love my Babies!


----------



## Fancy77 (Sep 22, 2009)

AWWWW how cute, glad to hear they are doing great!!!!


----------



## SweetSassy (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks Denise,


----------



## lilbitsmom (Oct 5, 2009)

April,

These pictures are just fabulous. I love the fact that Roscoe is jumping up on stuff in Lexi's room and investigating like any normal bunny would do!

You have done such a good job with them. You're an angel and they are so lucky to have you!

Laura


----------



## SweetSassy (Nov 1, 2009)

I tore down my huge NIC cage in the living room and built 2 smaller cages so I could bring Roscoe and Suzi into the living room too. So... I brought them out. They all were trying to smell each other. The cages were about 5 inches away from each other. About 3 minutes later. Roscoe and Suzi were fighting BAD! Pulling hair and humping. Rascal was chasing Daisy and trying to hump her! They all flipped out!! So I put cardboard in between the cages so they couldn't see each other. If Roscoe even heard the other bunnies he started going off on Suzi again so..... I had to put Roscoe and Suzi back in the bedroom. And tear their cage down. I worked from 7 pm to midnight for NOTHING!! LOl. What an experience!


----------



## SweetSassy (Nov 1, 2009)

I start school soon. I'm gonna try to post new pictures before I start. I don't know how often I'll be able to update my blogs once I start school. All the buns are doing great though.


----------



## SweetSassy (Nov 1, 2009)

I start school soon. I'm gonna try to post new pictures before I start. I don't know how often I'll be able to update my blogs once I start school. All the buns are doing great though.


----------



## Yurusumaji (Nov 1, 2009)

They're _adorable_!

Good luck in school!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Nov 1, 2009)

Sounds like you had a fun night of cage time


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 1, 2009)

Woo hoo school!!!!!


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 1, 2009)

Oh thats too bad ...*Laughing behind your back*


----------



## SweetSassy (Nov 1, 2009)

Thank you Kelli and Denise!


----------



## SweetSassy (Nov 1, 2009)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> Oh thats too bad ...*Laughing behind your back*


I see how you are! Lol....:whatever


----------



## SweetSassy (Nov 2, 2009)

Taking Roscoe to the vet today for a recheck of his ears. I hopehis ears arefine and no more wax. I'll update when I get home. 



:bunnynurse:


----------



## SweetSassy (Nov 2, 2009)

Just got home. Doc was behind 45 mins on appts. So I waited forever. Roscoe is just fine. Hisears look good! They dry cleaned his ear and said he could come back in a year for a yearly check up....I'm so happy my baby is fine! :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:

I'll just keep an eye on his ears :biggrin2:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Nov 3, 2009)

:highfive: Good job Roscoe


----------



## SweetSassy (Nov 3, 2009)

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:I forgot to mention, Roscoe gained weight. He weighs about 4 lbs. the doc said. Suzi has to weigh more cause she is a tad bigger. Big bun buns! :biggrin2: Daisy and Rascal seem really small compaired to them.Lol.


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 3, 2009)

Have u been slipping them Miracle Grow???


----------



## SweetSassy (Nov 3, 2009)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> Have u been slipping them Miracle Grow???



Lol. I think it's cause he's still young. Growing boy. 

I need to cut all the buns nails and I'm regreting it. I hope Roscoe doesn't bite me. LOl. Him and Daisy are the worst. Suzi and Rascal the calmer buns.


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 3, 2009)

go get the helmet lmao


----------



## SweetSassy (Nov 3, 2009)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> go get the helmet lmao


:roflmao: LMAO!!!


----------



## SweetSassy (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm starting school soon so I wanted to update pic's of my babies.....





























































^^ I love this pic! Rascal laying down like that 























^^ On the other side of the gate are the dogs. 





The pic's were from this morning. I let the babies out to play :inlove:


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 6, 2009)

Loving the pics of the bunnies is a given...they r always so cute BUT i love the moose rug and your feet lol


----------



## SweetSassy (Nov 6, 2009)

^^ My son Austin was holding tunnel and Rascal climbed up it!! So cute!





Austin and Alexis - my2 youngest :inlove:


----------



## SweetSassy (Nov 6, 2009)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> Loving the pics of the bunnies is a given...they r always so cute BUT i love the moose rug and your feet lol


Thank you! I told you I was going for the cabin feel.


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 6, 2009)

OMG they r soooo CUTE!!! My favorite part of there faces is there chins...funny I know but they have cute matching chins


----------



## SweetSassy (Nov 6, 2009)

They do look alike. Lol. Thats their daddy's chin.


----------



## SweetSassy (Nov 6, 2009)

Like I was saying on my other blog, I'm starting school soon so I wanted to post recent pic's of all my babies. 







^^ Suzi. She's been getting really comfy lately. She's laying down, behind their house. 





^^Roscoe





^^ Roscoe











^^ My babies sleeping





My 2 youngest kids, Alexis & Austin :inlove:

_________________________________________________

I'm gonna take more pic's of Roscoe and Suzi. They were sleeping this morning when I went in with the camera.


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 6, 2009)

Good to hear Roscoe's ears are OK.

What good looking kids you have - both furred and skin 

Jan


----------



## SweetSassy (Nov 6, 2009)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> Good to hear Roscoe's ears are OK.
> 
> What good looking kids you have - both furred and skin
> 
> Jan


Thank you Jan!!


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 7, 2009)

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:I forgot to mention, Roscoe gained weight. He weighs about 4 lbs. the doc said. Suzi has to weigh more cause she is a tad bigger. Big bun buns! :biggrin2: Daisy and Rascal seem really small compaired to them.Lol.


All together they might weigh as much as ONE of my flemmies...small babies to me.

The pictures are SO cute..


----------



## SweetSassy (Nov 7, 2009)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *SweetSassy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:I forgot to mention, Roscoe gained weight. He weighs about 4 lbs. the doc said. Suzi has to weigh more cause she is a tad bigger. Big bun buns! :biggrin2: Daisy and Rascal seem really small compaired to them.Lol.
> ...



I bet.... I would love to see a Flemish up close. 

Thanks!


----------



## SweetSassy (Nov 7, 2009)

Thisafternoon Lexi wanted to hold Suzi She loves tohold Suzi. Lex doesn't hold Roscoe too much (but she will hold him every now and then)cause he always nips/ bites her. And she cries. 






Lexi and Suzi











^^ Roscoe





^^ Suzi





^^ Roscoe- look at that face....it was love at first sight for me. Such a handsome bun!! 





^^^ Austin singing.LOl 





^^^ Both Buns :biggrin2:




Suzi- kinda bunched up cause Lexi is trying to pick her up. She is such a wonderful bun! She is so mellow and calm. I just love her and Roscoe!! :inlove:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Nov 8, 2009)

April, 
Those are cute photo's of your daughter and Suzi.


----------



## SweetSassy (Nov 8, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> April,
> Those are cute photo's of your daughter and Suzi.



Thanks Becka! :biggrin2:

I'm glad my kids like the bunnies, as much as I do. :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance: Lexi likes watching RO with me so she can see everyones bunnies.


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 9, 2009)

Well I love the pics as usual. your kids and fur family are always adorable. 

I dont understand whey this didnt alert me via email...odd.

Have u thought about Joining your 2 blogs into one??? It just seems like a lot of work to keep up with 2...


----------



## SweetSassy (Nov 9, 2009)

Now that it's been a while, I'm sure that everyone knows my bunnies by now. I think I might put them together.(the blogs) Good idea with me starting school, it will make it easier. 



Thanks..


----------



## SweetSassy (Nov 9, 2009)

inkbouceenise you have any suggestions for a new name, for the blog???


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 9, 2009)

The crazy house blog...ROFLMAO


----------



## SweetSassy (Nov 9, 2009)

Ok... I justmerged my 2 blogs together. So if it doesn't sound right and sounds mixed up. It is a little. When it merged together it went by dates so the blog might be mixed up. 



inkbouce:Anyway... I did it cause I'm starting school and I thought it would be easier to dojust one blog.


----------



## SweetSassy (Nov 9, 2009)

Merged My 2 Blogs! 



Starting new here for all 4 buns......


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 9, 2009)

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> Merged My 2 Blogs!
> 
> 
> 
> Starting new here for all 4 buns......


LMAO REALLY I couldnt tell you have the font soo small


----------



## SweetSassy (Nov 9, 2009)

LMAO!!!

Thanks Denise!!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Nov 9, 2009)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> *SweetSassy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Merged My 2 Blogs!
> ...


:laugh:


----------



## SweetSassy (Nov 9, 2009)

:huhOk... Ok... I love my font, colors and size.It's there to use. Sue me! Lol.


----------



## lilbitsmom (Nov 11, 2009)

April,

OMG - You gals are so funny! I'm at work reading this to get my Roscoe and Suzi updates and I have to behave and not just bust out laughing!:roflmao:

I love the new pictures and your children are just beautiful! They take after their momma!

Thanks so much for keeping me up to date on those little babies that you adopted. I can't tell you what a relief it is to find good homes for them, but when you find a home like yours it just makes you want to dance and sing!!!

Good luck starting school and I'll talk with you soon I'm sure!

Laura

P.S. Got a new momma who had three babies on Monday. One passed and now I'm scrambling to try to keep the other two alive. Don't know if it is gonna work, but I'm doing my very best. The momma is young and scared. Wish me luck!


----------



## SweetSassy (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks Laura! 

I read your thread about the babies. I hope everything turns out well. She is a young mom. I'm sure everything will be fine. Your great with bunnies. :biggrin2:

I do love all my bunnies. :bunnyheartThey are my sanity. LOl. I wish it would have worked out with Suzi and Roscoe in the living room. I'm afraid their not getting enough attention in the bedroom. I think all my buns need more out of cage time. I need to make a schedule. I'm so unorganized. Since I feel this way, I need to change the situation. With starting school Monday, I need to make a schedule with the kids and buns. 

Good Luck with the babies and I'll talk to you againsoon...


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 13, 2009)

I got the mail today....*Huge Grin* *blush* THX u made my day!!!
:thanks:

3 days till school WHOO HOO


----------



## SweetSassy (Nov 13, 2009)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> I got the mail today....*Huge Grin* *blush* THX u made my day!!!
> :thanks:
> 
> 3 days till school WHOO HOO


Your Welcome


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 16, 2009)

Today's the day...knock 'em dead!!!! Remember Fake it till u Make it!!!


----------



## SweetSassy (Nov 16, 2009)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> Today's the day...knock 'em dead!!!! Remember Fake it till u Make it!!!


Thanks Denise. I'll do my best. LOl.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Nov 16, 2009)

April have a good first day. You'll do great!!!


----------



## SweetSassy (Nov 16, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> April have a good first day. You'll do great!!!


Thanks Becka!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Nov 16, 2009)

What time is class?


----------



## SweetSassy (Nov 16, 2009)

The first 6 weeks I go 5 days a week. after that, I go 3 days a week. I go nights from 5:30 pm to approx. 10 pm.


----------



## lilbitsmom (Nov 17, 2009)

Hi April,

How was the first day of class? Hope it all went well! You rock girl!

Laura


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 17, 2009)

*lilbitsmom wrote: *


> Hi April,
> 
> How was the first day of class? Hope it all went well! You rock girl!
> 
> Laura


My thoughts exactly!!!! WTG April!!!!


----------



## SweetSassy (Nov 17, 2009)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> *lilbitsmom wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Hi April,
> ...



It wasn't bad for the first day but lots of homework 

Thanks for asking!!


----------



## SweetSassy (Nov 20, 2009)

I've had school all week. They are scramming 12 weeks into 6. I have so much homework! I have no time for RO. I miss it. Iuse to beoneveryday, all day.LOl. Most the time. 

Well i have to get ready for school again. Thank goodness it's Friday.Lol. :biggrin2:Hopefully I can catch up on RO this weekend.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Nov 20, 2009)

April I miss you already


----------



## SweetSassy (Nov 20, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> April I miss you already


:blushan: Thanks Becka! I'm just doing basic college Math and English and Foundation for Success. But Math and English were my worse subjects in high school. Glad I'm getting them over first. LOl.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Nov 20, 2009)

what is Foundation for success?


----------



## SweetSassy (Nov 20, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> what is Foundation for success?



It's a class to help you succeed(SP?)in your career.To help with self esteem. Work on your goals. Lots of different things. 

Thats what I'm getting from it so far. Hard to explain. Sorry.Lol.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Nov 20, 2009)

I C. Sounds good.


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 20, 2009)

I want to take a class to help me succeed with my career, then maybe I can have ppl doing my work for me so I can sit back and I rake in the BIG money...Can u say Cha Ching???

Oh wait I am in Deniseville again...shucks I hate coming back to reality....screen softly fades back to Deniseville again...awww I can feel the serenity rushing over me. I am happy once again


----------



## SweetSassy (Nov 20, 2009)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> I want to take a class to help me succeed with my career, then maybe I can have ppl doing my work for me so I can sit back and I rake in the BIG money...Can u say Cha Ching???
> 
> Oh wait I am in Deniseville again...shucks I hate coming back to reality....screen softly fades back to Deniseville again...awww I can feel the serenity rushing over me. I am happy once again


:roflmao: LMAO!!!!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Nov 20, 2009)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> I want to take a class to help me succeed with my career, then maybe I can have ppl doing my work for me so I can sit back and I rake in the BIG money...Can u say Cha Ching???


There are jobs out there where this can happen 

That's my ultimate goal is to bring in a paycheck without doing any work


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 20, 2009)

Have u read the book...Rich Dad, Poor Dad. That guy does it...I'm jealous of him


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Nov 20, 2009)

Nope. Not a huge reader. There books out there I should read that relate to my new job, but I hate reading.


----------



## SweetSassy (Nov 24, 2009)

OMG!! My daughter Chelsi, who is 19, took me to a movie Sunday night. It was called " New Moon". It was GOOD!! I loved it! Twilight was better, but New Moon was awesome!! I can't wait for the next one to come out. 

Edward, the vampire,is my favorite character. He can bite me anyday. Lol. Jacob is pretty awesome too. Two hot, gorgeous, young men.


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 24, 2009)

I have your thread as UNwatched now lol glad u had a good time. My sis came over tonight and said she is going to that for a 2nd time Friday...:censored2:

I was really awake tho after I saw red lol

Hope class was good and u caught up on all ur reading lol 

ttul!!!


----------



## SweetSassy (Nov 24, 2009)

I have more homework Math, and more reading!! Going to bed soon and I'm gonna do homework after I put Lexi on bus in morning. I'm getting burnt out. My fat bottom hurts from sitting so long in class. After sitting 4& half to 5 hours a day, 5 a days a week in class it's killing my back and butt. :X


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Nov 24, 2009)

:hug: Hang in there April you can do it. 
If you're looking for more homework I have some reading material you can do and get back to me about what you read


----------



## SweetSassy (Nov 24, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> :hug: Hang in there April you can do it.
> If you're looking for more homework I have some reading material you can do and get back to me about what you read


Thats quite alright Becka. Lol.


----------



## SweetSassy (Nov 24, 2009)

I feel so bad cause I haven't spent time with the bunnies. :cry4:I'm gonna make it up to them Thanksgiving weekend. Let them out to run!!! :rabbithop


----------



## SweetSassy (Nov 25, 2009)

Suzi and Roscoe First Adventure: 

It's 4 am andI kept hearing a banging sound. I thought a rabbit was flipping cardboard so I got up to look cause they were doing it over and over. It was Daisy, and she was THUMPING, I figured out. My rabbits never thump. I thought she was thumping at her new litter box. SO I sat there a minute comforting her and I started walking back to my bedroom when I looked into the other bedroom and seen SUZI on top of her cage. OMG!!!! Suzi and Roscoe got loose. Roscoe somehow was already onto the floor and Suzi was still on top of the cage. Lol. I have to laugh now. Roscoe must have went into the living room but got scared and went back to the bedroom cause he was laying back behind the cage. 



I don't know how long Roscoe was out. Guess I'll look for damage tomorrow. Lol. I couldn't be mad at him anyway. He already ate an expensive game of the kids, that hooks to the tv. ( A V-Smile) and there not cheap. Lol. 

Oh.... I think they jumped on the blue house in their cage and then jumped on top of their cage that way. So I fixed it. I hope.

So thats their first escape adventure! Thanks Daisy for being my alarm!!


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 25, 2009)

WOW what a nice wake up call. A V-smile oh no. will the company replace the cords???


----------



## SweetSassy (Nov 25, 2009)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> WOW what a nice wake up call. A V-smile oh no. will the company replace the cords???



I doubt they'll replace the cords cause their not like a x-box or PS cord. The cords aren't replaceable if that makes sense. 

I was shocked. :shock:To see them escaped. LOl. I think Suzi was too scared to jump down from cage, but Roscoe wasn't. Lol. Lexi's table is right next to their cage and I' m wondering if Roscoe jumped on her table then to the ground. IDK :dunno


----------



## RosemaryVanDeuren (Dec 9, 2009)

Such fun pics and such BEAUTIFUL bunnies!!


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 9, 2009)

Any new updates???


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 9, 2009)

*RosemaryVanDeuren wrote: *


> Such fun pics and such BEAUTIFUL bunnies!!


Thank you!


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 9, 2009)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> Any new updates???



No, I've been trying to spend as much time with my buns as I can with me starting college. Which isn't enough. On Jan. 4th my schedule for college will change to going3 days a week, instead of 5. Thank Goodness!!

Also, what makes it hard is I always have appts every week too. I can have 2 appts in a week. Besides college and my daughter going toschool, someone always has an appt. We all medical problems. 

I wanted to organized before college and that didn't happen. I'm just doing the best I can. I love my bunnies :rabbithop



PS) I'll try to get some pic's this weekend


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 10, 2009)

Very cute photo's April


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 10, 2009)

*mistyjr wrote: *


> Very cute photo's April


Thanks Misty


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 10, 2009)

ROSCOE:

Last night I was going into my daughters room cause Roscoe and Suzi were being loud. I figured they were playing. But after their recent escape I wanted to make sure. When I walked in Roscoe was on the 2nd level of the cage watching TV!! I swear to you Roscoe watches TV!! This is not the first time I have caught him doing this. And it's the funniest thing. The tv is right next to the cage up on a filing cabinet. His head is tilted back watching tv. It is the sweetest thing!! 

 :inlove:


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 10, 2009)

AWW I bet that was so cute to see


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 10, 2009)

April, what website do you upload your pictures on your blog?


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 10, 2009)

photobucket.com


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 10, 2009)

okay, Thanks


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 10, 2009)

Copy the IMG code and paste it onto your reply....Hi April!!!


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 10, 2009)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> Copy the IMG code and paste it onto your reply....Hi April!!!


Hi Denise :wave:


----------



## RosemaryVanDeuren (Dec 10, 2009)

What an adorable bunny family you have-- I love them! Love those big cages you made too!!


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks!

I love my big cages too. I want my bunnies to have lots of room. :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 21, 2009)

Three more days of school! Thank Goodness!!I can't wait til X-mas break. Then I go back January 7th. I'm ready to spend some quality time with my bunnies. I want to let them out to run and play(let them binky)during my break and get some pictures. I feel bad cause I haven't been able to spend the time I want with them, all 4 of them. 

After X-mas break I will goto college3 days a week finally! I hate going 5 days. It's hard on me and my little kids. Their not use to mommy being gone. 

____________________________________________________

Will post pic's soon of my beautiful bunnies :bunnyheart Counting down the days til break... inkbouce:


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 21, 2009)

WHOO HOO


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 21, 2009)

Yah. I want pictures


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 22, 2009)

I let the bunnies out to run and binky this morning They were happy. Rascal was biting on the cage shaking it cause he wanted back out. I felt bad. But it was Roscoe and Suzi's turn. 

Daisy is being a turd, for some reason she's digging in her litter box. She's never done it before! She's throwing litter everywhere. :grumpy:

____________________________________________________

Roscoe....I don't know what his deal is. :grumpy:Lol. He wants to bite everyone who wants to hold or pet Suzi. Lol. He's being a turd too. Except for me, knock on wood, he hasn't bit me yet. He's only biting Billy and Lexi.

I didn't get pic's this time.... I should have, but didn't.Next time. Promise.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 22, 2009)

Roscoe is just being a big brother. Doesn't want anyone bothering his Sister. What a happy bunny family you have. 

Looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 22, 2009)

if i ever bunnapped it would be your daisy...shes a doll


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 22, 2009)

*fuzz16 wrote: *


> if i ever bunnapped it would be your daisy...shes a doll


Thank you. She's starting to mellow out the older she gets. I use to call her my grumpy Daisy cause she didn't like me touching her(pets or picking up)but she's getting better as time goes on


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 23, 2009)

1 more day of school then it's X-mas break!!:yes:



I don't go back til Jan. 7th!! :bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 23, 2009)

Well thats good shes getting better  I need to fix Mimzy then maybe she'll grow out of her mean stage. 

I miss school a lot actually...lol. I remember how much I hated the long winter break because it was so BORING and COLD


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 23, 2009)

*fuzz16 wrote: *


> Well thats good shes getting better  I need to fix Mimzy then maybe she'll grow out of her mean stage.
> 
> I miss school a lot actually...lol. I remember how much I hated the long winter break because it was so BORING and COLD


I'm going to college for medical assistant. Have you thought about college? Since you like school. I always hated school... but I'm older now & need to take care of my family now.


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 23, 2009)

Planning on college in the fall...just waiting to hear back about financial aid and waiting for a counselor to call me because they said they would send me applications for scholarships and grants for the major i want and being a single mom

and i hated homework, but loved learning a lot. i was teachers pet lol that helped a lot


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 23, 2009)

*fuzz16 wrote: *


> Planning on college in the fall...just waiting to hear back about financial aid and waiting for a counselor to call me because they said they would send me applications for scholarships and grants for the major i want and being a single mom
> 
> and i hated homework, but loved learning a lot. i was teachers pet lol that helped a lot



OMG...plan on LOTS of homework :faint:

LOl.


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 24, 2009)

lol...ya well im expecting homework for the rest of my life. i want to be a teacher so ill be grading with stars and smiley face sticker the rest of my life HOPEFULLY


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 24, 2009)

*fuzz16 wrote: *


> lol...ya well im expecting homework for the rest of my life. i want to be a teacher so ill be grading with stars and smiley face sticker the rest of my life HOPEFULLY


True then. LOl.... you can do it, if you put your mind to it.


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 25, 2009)

lol thanks  

how was your christmas morning!!


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 25, 2009)

Christmas went great, Thanks! Getting ready to go to my mom's. Probably gonna post pic's of my kids later. How was your x-mas?


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 25, 2009)

having two christmases? lol

mine was great! got my mp3 player so i was happy


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 25, 2009)

I can't say who, but if she wants to come forward she can but.....my friend(best friend) sent me a Christmas package for my family. She sent the bunnies these play things(brain fart) I don't know the right name for them. Lol. So.... I was taking pic's of the bunnies checking out their new toyand Austin had to get his picture taken too with his new toy...... that he loved. So I posted a couple. 




















Daisy & Rascal didn't jump inside the sack so I'm gonna have to show them. :biggrin2:





Rascal is always the first one to check something out. Daisy is slow about it. :biggrin2:
















Enjoy :bunnydance:


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 27, 2009)

AWW I am crying...with happyness, but what about Lext's bear I'd love to see that...

U r a great friend April Thanks u made my day!!!!


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 27, 2009)

She sleeps with her bear. I should take a pic. Lol


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 28, 2009)

Rascal-

 I was back in the bedroom and my son, Austin came running in the bedroom saying a bunny was out. So I ran out in the living room and sure enough Rascal was out!! :shock:I have no idea how he got out! :shame Austin said he climbed out, but Austin is 3, so not so reliable yet. So IDK???? The little turd(Rascal)! I hope he didn't climb out cause I don't want to put a top on their cage. 

 So we(the kids and I)loved on him, then put him back in the cage. We'll see what happens tonight. h34r2


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 28, 2009)

LOL Rascal is just looking more room to play


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 28, 2009)

Daisy and Rascal :

 I let them out to play tonight. At first they played and binkied (It was soooo cute!!:bunnyheart) I even gave them my empty knife box froma present I got for x-mas. It was big enough for them to climb into. They also have toys, etc.... And all they wanted to do is bite and drag the NIC gate (panels) I use them to go around the bottom of the couch. :grumpy:I don't want them going behind my couchcause I can't see them. So.... Iattached(cable ties)my extra panels to go around the bottom of couch. Rascal is the worst.....Daisy follows though.

I have a baby gate at the hall and kitchen so they have the living room.It's nice size for them to run. :rabbithop



Tomorrow is Roscoe and Suzi's turn. Lexi has too much stuff on her floors so I have to clean first. I need to takenew pic's. I'll try to do that tomorrow too.


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 30, 2009)

I read your posts.... lol thats all I got tho lol


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 30, 2009)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> I read your posts.... lol thats all I got tho lol


:roflmao:


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 30, 2009)

Down loading Jay Jay as wee speak u will get a kick out of it 4 sure


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 30, 2009)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> Down loading Jay Jay as wee speak u will get a kick out of it 4 sure


:yes:


----------



## nicolevins (Dec 30, 2009)

The bunnies are so cute! Fun blog!


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 30, 2009)

*nicolevins wrote: *


> The bunnies are so cute! Fun blog!


Thanks. I'm getting ready to download some new pic's.


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 30, 2009)

Suzi .....Isn't she beautiful!! 











Roscoe ^^





Suzi ^^





Suzi ^^





Roscoe....He loves being near me when he's out of his cage. He's my buddy :biggrin2: ^^





Suzi in front ^^





Suzi ^^





























Roscoe ^^





My handsome man Roscoe ^^





You can see Roscoe's leg missing here. ^^











Roscoe nudging my hand. He does it all the time. 











Suzi

_________________________________________________

Roscoe loves being near me and Suzi is scared or unsure. She hangs back in the cage. She's the last one out usually. I think the kids scare her, cause their loud and move fast and jump around. Even though I try to control the kids when the rabbits are out, they still are kids. 

Suzi is just the best rabbit. She is so quiet and tolerates anything, when it comes to me. I just love her. And Roscoe is just my little buddy. He's always nudging me with his nose. I love it when he does that!! It's like he's telling me he loves me or pet me. 

:inlove: I'm so happy I adopted them!


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 30, 2009)

Roscoe^^





Suzi ^^





Smile for the camera Suzi 















































Roscoe ^^


______________________________________________________

Pic's of Daisy and Rascal will be next. Not tonight but soon.


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 30, 2009)

OMG I love the pics April!! I cant tell which one i like the best I do know I like Aaus in his pull up thats classic right there ha ha ha


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 30, 2009)

Thats all he wears. His Pull- up. No clothes, No pj's. It would be so easy for him to go in and use the bathroom but he won't....the turd!!


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 31, 2009)

Alexis :inlove: -- For Denise.


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 31, 2009)

AWWWW thx so much I love it!!!!


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 31, 2009)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> AWWWW thx so much I love it!!!!


Thank you, she loves it!


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 31, 2009)

Daisy ^^























Rascal ^^























Daisy coming up to me. I'm surprised cause she's usually not like that. 


















^^ Rascal biting bars instead of playing. Silly boy 











^^ Both biting bars....











^^ They're letting me pet them w/o running from me :bunnydance: :biggrin2:





^^ Even letting Lexi pet her. 











My gorgeous bunnies!!! :inlove:






I'm so glad Rascal and Daisy are opening up more. Letting us pet them and coming up to us. I just love all my buns :bunnyheart



Edit :Sorry my living room is still a mess from Christmas.


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 31, 2009)

Love all the pics again I must have the green jammies tho!!! oh ya thats right I have to shop in the mens section for that seeing as I am tall shoot lol


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 31, 2009)

Lovely Pictures April 

Happy New Year to yah!


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 1, 2010)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> Love all the pics again I must have the green jammies tho!!! oh ya thats right I have to shop in the mens section for that seeing as I am tall shoot lol


Thanks.....My Pj's are Tinkerbell.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 1, 2010)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> Lovely Pictures April
> 
> Happy New Year to yah!


Thanks Becka.....Happy New Year to you


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 2, 2010)

Awww I didn't realize you had a 3 legged bunny  How does that effect him?

You're bunnies are sooo pretty


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 2, 2010)

*fuzz16 wrote: *


> Awww I didn't realize you had a 3 legged bunny  How does that effect him?
> 
> You're bunnies are sooo pretty



Thank you. 

Roscoe having 3 legs doesn't effect him at all. He can still jump up on things, binky(and it's very cute), everything a regular bunny can do. :biggrin2:

Well....He does have trouble trying to hump Suzi. LOl. Can't mount her sometimes, it makes it harder. (Now he's embarassed) Sorry Roscoe.


----------



## hln917 (Jan 2, 2010)

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> *fuzz16 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Awww I didn't realize you had a 3 legged bunny  How does that effect him?
> ...


Well Roscoe now has a special place in my heart!


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 2, 2010)

*hln917 wrote: *


> *SweetSassy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *fuzz16 wrote: *
> ...




AwwwThanks. He's special to me too.


----------



## yngmea (Jan 5, 2010)

WOW shakes head...ate the flooring ..cwazy rabbit tricks are for kids glad he is ok


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 5, 2010)

*yngmea wrote: *


> WOW shakes head...ate the flooring ..cwazy rabbit tricks are for kids glad he is ok


I have coroplast now, so he can't do that again. LOl


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 6, 2010)

i was trying to picture a 3 legged bunny humping...he just keeps falling sideways in my mind lol


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 6, 2010)

*fuzz16 wrote: *


> i was trying to picture a 3 legged bunny humping...he just keeps falling sideways in my mind lol


pretty much...Lol. He doeshave trouble, but he tries.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 6, 2010)

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> *fuzz16 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > i was trying to picture a 3 legged bunny humping...he just keeps falling sideways in my mind lol
> ...


then props to him for that!!! hes not no quitter, no he aint!


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 14, 2010)

I started back to school Monday. This quarter is gonna be really hard.I'm taking another English, Medical Terminology and Anantomy and Physiology. 

OMG....I have to learn everything about/inthe body and learn medical terms. I have hundredsof medical terms I have to memorize. It's very overwhelming right now. I will be studying alot! :faint:

Wish me luck......


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 14, 2010)

:goodluck

I know u can...I know u can...I know u can!!!


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 14, 2010)

watch er, scrubs, house, and greys anatomy!!?! lol


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 14, 2010)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> :goodluck
> 
> I know u can...I know u can...I know u can!!!


Thanks Denise!! :biggrin2:


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 14, 2010)

*fuzz16 wrote: *


> watch er, scrubs, house, and greys anatomy!!?! lol


I only like House. LOl


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 15, 2010)

i loooove house but then watched greys anatomy and i got huge into it


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 16, 2010)

Daisy :

I woke up to a loud sound that I knew a rabbit had gotten out. I just knew it. So I started walking out to the living room and there was Daisy hopping around the living room. :rabbithop

Somehow their cage came apart where it wasn't cable tied(at the bottom). So I will be fixing that today. Lol. Then when I was trying to catch her, Rascal got out. I caught him as soon as he got out. 



So....later today I will give the bunnies some out of cage time and I need to cut their nails too. Ihate doing their nailscause Roscoe is a biter. He doesn't try to bite me but the towel. He hates towels. Lol. I'm afraid he's gonna bite me on accident. I need to check Roscoe's ears too. Just reminding myself. Just wanna make sure I don't see wax.

I Love my Daisy, Rascal, Suzi, and Roscoe :inlove:


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 16, 2010)

ditto...nail cuttings for me to...and figuring how out Sebi got out of his cage -.- may just redo the NIC cages...boredom lol


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 16, 2010)

Got out again...wow they r sneaky lol good luck on the nails


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 16, 2010)

Pic's of My Babies :bunnyheart







^ Suzi 











^ Roscoe





^ Suzi





^ Roscoe- Me petting him :biggrin2:





^ Roscoe going up to Lexi 





^ Suzi 





^ Roscoe





























^ Suzi

















^ Roscoe











^ Suzi- Smelling the toys. LOl. 











They were out this morning playing


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 16, 2010)

More Pic's :inlove:












Out playing and Binkying this morning :bunnydance: 





^ Rascal





^ Daisy











^^ Look at my Rascal.....Awww :biggrin2:












































































Beautiful Daisy...


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 16, 2010)

I want a camera where I can catch a binky!! I'm gonna have to get me one. My camera is too slow. LOl.


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 16, 2010)

I can never get sick of pics of all your bunnies...they r adorable...I like the ones where they r looking over the NIC


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks..

They have like a big corral to play in(attached to the cage). It's easier to watch them like that,cause my house isn't really bunny proof. They have ate thru cords......etc... I feel bad to do that to them, but that's what I have planned for now. They have plenty of room to run and binky. 

:rabbithop

Doing the nails tonight. They're sleeping now.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 16, 2010)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> I can never get sick of pics of all your bunnies...they r adorable...I like the ones where they r looking over the NIC **


You know they want to jump it. And Roscoe has. LOl.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 16, 2010)

i do too...i try to take pics of binkies but i get a blur or a fluffy butt in the pic somehow. lol


love all the pics!! they all seem so happy and their soooo clean! my bunch is sooo messy its ridiculous...


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 16, 2010)

*fuzz16 wrote: *


> i do too...i try to take pics of binkies but i get a blur or a fluffy butt in the pic somehow. lol
> 
> 
> love all the pics!! they all seem so happy and their soooo clean! my bunch is sooo messy its ridiculous...


Your seeing outside their cage. LOl.Theyare destructive. They love to tear up cardboard. SO I vaccum alot! Plus they're shedding bad right now.


----------



## hln917 (Jan 16, 2010)

*SweetSassy wrote: *


>


I love this picture, almost as she was saying~ Stop it! enough pic of me mommy!


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 16, 2010)

The furminator is fun, but u will need to take the fun outside TRUST ME!!!


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 16, 2010)

ya ditttttto furminator gets messy but works amazin!!!

and LOL i do about daily too my buns cage is horrible...poop everywhere and somehow(im assumin the baby) they get book and magazines shredded with paper EVERYWHERE now and then.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 19, 2010)

Nail trimmings:

Did nail trimmings tonight. I could not believe how still Daisy, Rascal and Suzi were. I had them wrapped loosely in a towel and they just let me cut their nails and didn't move or fight. I was shocked!! I'm hoping that means they trust me. Roscoe did really good too..... he did kick his one back leg to get out of the towel. LOl. But.....He didn't attack the towel(with his teeth)like he has in the past. I checked his ears and I didn't see any wax either

Nail trims went really well :thumbup

I love my bunnies :inlove:


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 19, 2010)

i used to fed mine a carrot when i trimmed his nails and it kept his mind off struggling


glad it went ok though


----------



## Myia09 (Jan 19, 2010)

I love Roscoe. Chewbacca lets me trim her nails while she is just sitting there, I think it def has to do with trust (Although I think some never grow out of being scared)
Great bunnies!


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 19, 2010)

*Myia09 wrote: *


> I love Roscoe. Chewbacca lets me trim her nails while she is just sitting there, I think it def has to do with trust (Although I think some never grow out of being scared)
> Great bunnies!


Thank you...


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 20, 2010)

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=53874&forum_id=48

Ok.....This is the link to a question I had, and Angieluv gave me a great idea. 

I still want to try to get Roscoe and Suzi in the living room. Just to be able to play, binky and visit the family. (not permeantly ) And also to be able to see Daisy and Rascal in a nice, friendly way. 

So....I'm gonna (probably on a weekend) set up a X-pen for Roscoe. I only have one pen but I have a big cage for Suzi. I will also seperate Daisy and Rascal so they don't fight. Then I"ll bringthem in the living room for a short period of time. And we'll see what happpens. 

If it's good experience I'll keep doing it....but if Roscoe flips out, I won't do it anymore. I'll give up. I don't wanna stress my bunnies. Roscoeflipped outthe worst when I tried to move their cages in the living room the first time. So....

I'll update when I try this and let you know what happens I'll probably do it this wkend or next.


----------



## hln917 (Jan 20, 2010)

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> Nail trims went really well :thumbup
> 
> I love my bunnies :inlove:


Awww..... lucky you, since both Shades and Baci has been visiting the vet b/c of their dental problem, the vet trim them while they are there. It's Cappucino that will inflict harm on us~ bunny scratches all over our arms and neck! She's a fighter.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 22, 2010)

Bunny Bonding:

I put Roscoe and Suzi in the living room today. I put Roscoe in the x-pen and Suzi in the extra cage. I left Daisy and Rascal together in their cage but that ended up being a mistakecause after10 minutes or so, Rascal started biting Daisy and chasing her. So I seperated them too. 

Roscoe did really great today!! He didn't act out or anything. WooHoo!! Suzi was kinda skittish, more than usual. She was just trying to smell around. 

But today went really well. I left them together in the living room for about 35 minutes. The whole time Rascal had this disapproving look. LOl. No one was able to lay down, and relaxexcept Daisy. Daisy was the calmiest and sleeping. 

So...I'm gonna keep taking Roscoe and Suzi out into the living room. So all the buns get use to each other. Seems like the males are being the more complicated, which doesn't surprise me. But as long as things go well, I'm gonna keep trying. 



My goal is to get Roscoe and Suzi in the living room to play. With no fighting. :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 22, 2010)

I took a few pic's I'll post soon. Gotta study :grumpy:


----------



## Myia09 (Jan 22, 2010)

Thats great he did so well!


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 22, 2010)

*Myia09 wrote: *


> Thats great he did so well!


I know...I was very happy. Rascal was beingthe stinker this time. Gonna try again tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 22, 2010)

A few pic's from today, bonding:







^^ Roscoe staring at the other bunnies. LOl. 





^^ Daisy & Rascal on right and Roscoe and Suzi on left. Roscoe in x-pen and Suzi in purple cage.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 22, 2010)

Pic's from yest when bunnies were sleeping:sleep: Rascal laying on Daisy= Adorable! 


























:inlove::inlove:


----------



## hln917 (Jan 23, 2010)

That's love!


----------



## Myia09 (Jan 25, 2010)

I love sleeping photos! Sheriff always looks dead when he sleeps! lol!


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 25, 2010)

I know sometimes you have to do a double take, just to make sure. LOl


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 26, 2010)

Hey girl...I havent gotten any notifications on this thread...I was coming here to harass u for updates...well I guess I dont need to do that since u have been updating and I didnt know...AWW pickles lol

I am glad I checked cuz I love how your living room looks with all those cages in ha ha ha and all your pics u have posted...love the sleepy ones...adorable


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 26, 2010)

Denise- LOl. My living room is small so yes, it's packed with cages so I can bond. I haven't done it though since the first day cause Rascal has not been feeling well. He has gasor something.(I treated him)He's just acting different. But I'm keeping an eye on him. I don't know if he got too stressed from the other bunnies or what. 



I don't get all my notifications either. So I just check my acct.


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 26, 2010)

oh no I hope he perks up soon...


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 26, 2010)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> oh no I hope he perks up soon...


Thanks....if he's not acting better soon, I'll probably take him for a check-up, to be on the safe side.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 28, 2010)

hows rascal doing?


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 28, 2010)

I think he's doing better. I don't know if he got stressed from the rabbit bonding or what. I'm trying to decide if I want to do it again or just call it quits  I so want my bunnies to get along. Just to able to play in the same room, ya know. But it just seems like it stresses someone out too much when I try to do it. And it's usually one of the males. 



He's eating and drinking fine. And going to the bathroom so I didn't have to him to the vet. Thats a good thing


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 28, 2010)

OH good, so happy to hear things r better!!


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 29, 2010)

give it time...its gonna take a lot more pateince than bonding two


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 29, 2010)

*fuzz16 wrote: *


> give it time...its gonna take a lot more pateince than bonding two


I know. I just don't want to make anyone physically ill, if thats what happened to Rascal. I may try again in another week or so. I'm still thinking about it. Thanks.


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 29, 2010)

good luck huni!!!


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 31, 2010)

My sweet babies :inlove:







I had to get a pic of this. Face to face sleeping. :bunnyheart




They love each other :hearts:






^^ How Sweet! 























Rascal and Daisy always lay in the bed together. It's so cute!! 





Sleepy bunnies :sleep:


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 31, 2010)

I found this cage on a website I've ordered from before.(toys...etc) You can order this 2 high. So I emailed them to see how much it is. I would love to have something like this.


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 1, 2010)

You have to let me know the price too!


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 1, 2010)

wow that cage would b soo nice


----------



## SweetSassy (Feb 1, 2010)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> wow that cage would b soo nice



I know...I'm waiting on a quote. Did you see the new pic's I posted above?? 



Myia: I'll let you know the price when I find out.


----------



## SweetSassy (Feb 1, 2010)

OK....I gota price  No deal for me. It was anywhere from $600-2500 and $1000 just to ship to Ohio. So there is no way!!



Which stinks cause I really like it!


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 1, 2010)

OMG :scared:

Yes I did see the pics above I couldnt tell where one started and the other stopped lol


----------



## SweetSassy (Feb 1, 2010)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> OMG :scared:
> 
> Yes I did see the pics above I couldnt tell where one started and the other stopped lol I love pics of my beautiful bunnies......hehe



The price of that cage is crazy. I could probably make it cheaper. Plusa $1000 for shipping ....So not worth it. 

I've been looking for someone in Ohio who might make somethng like that, but having NO luck


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 1, 2010)

Phew that is expensive! Just make it out of NIC panels, lol


----------



## SweetSassy (Feb 1, 2010)

*Myia09 wrote: *


> Phew that is expensive! Just make it out of NIC panels, lol


Thats what I have. LOl. So I'll stick with it, for now.


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 2, 2010)

I really dont think it would be hard or spendy to make...I know ur Hubby isnt handy but what about your son???


----------



## SweetSassy (Feb 2, 2010)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> I really dont think it would be hard or spendy to make...I know ur Hubby isnt handy but what about your son???


My son is too busy with his friends and now he's lookingfor a job.


----------



## SweetSassy (Feb 2, 2010)

Happy Birthday Roscoe and Suzi :bunnydance:inkelepht::bunnydance:



I love you!! :bunnyheart

arty:arty:arty:


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 2, 2010)

OH I c...Happy B-day to them too  How old r they now??


----------



## SweetSassy (Feb 2, 2010)

They are 1


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 2, 2010)

awwww


----------



## hln917 (Feb 2, 2010)

Happy Birthday to the Love bunnies Roscoe and Suzi!!

Love the cage too! The shipping cost more than the cage? That's crazy. Trying to convince hubby to build a bigger cage, 2 level for Baci in the summer.Baci loves the girls' cage and is always trying to sneak in there while we're cleaning it.


----------



## SweetSassy (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks Denise and Helen 

Helen- I hope Baci gets his new cage


----------



## fuzz16 (Feb 3, 2010)

happy late birthday!!!


----------



## SweetSassy (Feb 3, 2010)

*fuzz16 wrote: *


> happy late birthday!!!


Only one day No big deal. Thank you


----------



## SweetSassy (Feb 4, 2010)

Since it was Roscoe & Suzi's birthday, Lexi (my 6 yr old daughter) wanted to get the bunnies toys for their birthdays. So we went to Petsmart and got all the bunnies a basket (they can eat) and a hanging toy (popsicle sticks). 

I'm also gonna look online and order some toys for them soon. It's been a long time since they've had new toys :biggrin2:


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 4, 2010)

that is so sweet


----------



## SweetSassy (Feb 4, 2010)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> that is so sweet


It was funny cause she was upset(at me) causeI didn't do anything for their birthday. I told her I would make a cake but she said they can't eat cake. Duh! She came up with the idea to get the toys. Lol. We do birthdays big, and she wanted them to have a special birthday too


----------



## fuzz16 (Feb 4, 2010)

lol i cant wait for Charlee to get older, she loves the bunnys. overfeeds them and all!!!


----------



## SweetSassy (Feb 4, 2010)

*fuzz16 wrote: *


> lol i cant wait for Charlee to get older, she loves the bunnys. overfeeds them and all!!! Awww


Yes....Lexi loves the bunnies too. Lol.


----------



## fuzz16 (Feb 6, 2010)

its nice when the kids like them  makes it easier to spend time with all of the furred kids and human kids at once


----------



## SweetSassy (Feb 6, 2010)

It's cold and snowy in Ohio :grumpy: And I don't know what's up with Daisy and Suzi. LOl. Seriously....The girls keep wanting to hump the boys. LOl. They're in seperate rooms so it must be in the water. I don't know whats going on. But the last couple days they keep wanting the hump them. Lexi (my 6 yr old) will run in saying the girl is getting on the boy. I just giggle to myself cause she don't know any better. 

I know Daisy and Rascal have been doing lots of circling.... Like chasing each other in a circle. Guess they're just being silly bunnies. :biggrin2:

_____________________________________________

I've been online looking for new cages(hutch) for the bunnies but no luck.  Billy mentioned making a cage but IDK.... we don't have much time. I want like a wood hutch but it has to be bigger....so they have room to play. I can picture what I want but can't find it. I would like to have the cage pictured above but they are expensive!! Anyway.....I'm looking.


----------



## cheryl (Feb 7, 2010)

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> Lexi (my 6 yr old) will run in saying the girl is getting on the boy. I just giggle to myself cause she don't know any better.


LOL..that gave me a giggle myself and reminds me of a time a few years backwhen my Pippi was still alive and for some reason Sunshine was trying to hump him and Jeremy came and told me to go and tell Sunny to stop harrasing Pippi lol.


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 7, 2010)

LMAO that is so cute. April why dont you draw it out it might give Billy a better idea and if u can post it here maybe someone can help u find what u r looking for. Hve u looked at craigslist???


----------



## SweetSassy (Feb 7, 2010)

*cheryl wrote: *


> *SweetSassy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Lexi (my 6 yr old) will run in saying the girl is getting on the boy. I just giggle to myself cause she don't know any better.
> ...


Since both girls were doing it, I had to tell her they were just trying to be the boss over the boys. LOl. I'm sure she didn't understanditbut it was left at that. She was happy with my answer.LOl.


----------



## SweetSassy (Feb 7, 2010)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> LMAO that is so cute. April why dont you draw it out it might give Billy a better idea and if u can post it here maybe someone can help u find what u r looking for. Hve u looked at craigslist???



No, I haven't looked on Craigslist. I might do that later. I don't know if I want to make one. We really don't have time to make one. With work and school. I would have to help Billy cause he's not handy. I do all the handy stuff. LOl. Plus we don't have that many tools. I don't know what we'd need. 

onder:


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 7, 2010)

AHHHH i c


----------



## SweetSassy (Feb 12, 2010)

I ordered my babies CottontailCottages. Iordered 2 so they wouldn't have to share. I didn't want them marking it,if they smelled the other rabbits. I also got them some seagrass mats. 

I don't want my bunnies getting bored


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 12, 2010)

U r a good mommy...do u have a link for those cottages?? I dont know what they r


----------



## SweetSassy (Feb 12, 2010)

http://www.catsandrabbitsandmore.com/cottontail_cottages1

Thanks! Yep....here it is


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 12, 2010)

WOW those r awesome I will b getting some now


----------



## SweetSassy (Feb 12, 2010)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> WOW those r awesome I will b getting some now


Lol. I know Sassy loved her's. So I'm gonna try the cottages with my new bunnies.


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 12, 2010)

Let me know what they think


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 12, 2010)

I really want one of those! But I would hate paying for cardboard! They are awesome though!


----------



## hln917 (Feb 12, 2010)

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> http://www.catsandrabbitsandmore.com/cottontail_cottages1
> 
> Thanks! Yep....here it is


Cool site and the prices are great! Let me know how they like it. Post some pics when you get them. I'm thinking about getting one, just trying to find a spot for it.


----------



## SweetSassy (Feb 13, 2010)

Denise: I will :biggrin2:



Myia: I know what your saying but Sassy really enjoyed it so I'm gonna see if the other bunnies will like it too. 



Helen: I'll post some pic's. I really don't have room forthe cottagesbut I ordered them anyway. LOl. I have a small home. I think they'll like the cottage's though Sassy liked getting on top and looking around.


----------



## SweetSassy (Feb 21, 2010)

Even though I'm taking a break from RO because my mom's sick and I'm really depressed....I wanted to updated on the bunnies. 



I ordered Cottontail Cottages for the bunnies and they absolutely love them. Poor Roscoe had trouble at first getting up the levels, even though I glued some wavy stuff to the ramps. It's to help him grip better. But he finally got it....He is not aquitter! All the rabbits are constantly playing in their cottages. It's so cute. 

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:

Tonight I cleaned the cages, washed the cages and put down new cardboard. I also, put their new cottages inside the cages. They have huge NIC cages. Then I added a x-pen to the NIC cages to give the rabbits even more room to run. I don't let the rabbits free roam the house because my house isn't rabbit proof, so I make sure they have a BIG space to live in. I will let them out to run in the living room as long as I can sit and watch them but I can't do that everyday....so they have nice areas to live in. 

________________________________________________

Before I got the cottages, Suzi was acting kinda funny. She didn't wanna come out of her cardboard house. She was eating, drinking and going to the bathroom. It was to the point I was gonna take her to the vet for a check up. Well.....I got the cottages in and added the x-pens to the cages and Suzi completely changed. She seemed happier. I don't know if she was just bored or what. Now she's out and about She made a complete turn around. 

Before the cottages: It was funny cause one night I woke up to Roscoe thumping. I thought a rabbit had gotten out and he was thumping at that. Cause he never thumps. Here he was thumping at Suzi cause she wouldn't come out of her home. LOl. So... it was like 2-3am so I got some pellets and she came out of her house. Lol. Then he was happy. Then she layed next to him(not in the house) and they watched TV. Yes....Roscoe and Suzi watch TV all the time. It is absolutely ADORABLE!!!!! I love watching them. They stay in my daughters room and the tv is always on. It's the cutest thing ever.

:inlove:I love you Daisy, Rascal, Roscoe and Suzi:hearts:


----------



## hln917 (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear you're sad. I'm here if you need anything.

I was thinking about also the cottages for the buns. I'm always afraid they get bored easily.

Guess it's love for Roscoe and Suzi, he wants her by his side all the time, very cute!


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 22, 2010)

OH Thank God Suzi is better whew 

I love the fact Rosco is not a quitter...that was so funny

oh I need pics of these when u get time I know u r busy


----------



## fuzz16 (Feb 22, 2010)

i am amazed at the bond every day that two rabbits can have. their devotion and care for one another. i cant imagine a rabbit without a bond mate


----------



## SweetSassy (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks Helen.



I'll try to get pic's My bonded rabbits are very close. It amazes me sometimes. Just the way the act toward each other and groom each other. I love watching it. 

:inlove:


----------



## SweetSassy (Feb 23, 2010)

^^This is my oldestdaughter, Chelsi, sheis 19. She babysits her little bro (austin)and sis (alexis)so I can go to school. She's such a good sister 





^^Daisy and Rascal's NIC cage





^^ Roscoe and Suzi's cage











^^My handsome boy....Roscoe :hearts:





^^ Suzi hiding behind the stool. LOl











^^Suzi eating....I'm sure she's thinking "Leave me alone".





^^ Daisy playing in the cottage. 











Peek-A-Boo





Daisy and Rascal's cage is right in front of my couch. So I get to watch them snuggle and groom each other. They are so sweet.

:inlove: I was thinking this morning. My bunnies take up about half my living room almost. But....I wouldn't have it any other way. They are my sanity and I love them.


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 23, 2010)

Nice pics!!! Love the cottages...they r spoiled. Half the living room and cottages lol


----------



## SweetSassy (Feb 23, 2010)

Yes... they are spoiled. Just like my human kids. Lol. 

Did you notice the quilt behind the kids? I found thatpic in the camera, Chelsi must have taken it.


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 23, 2010)

HA HA HA no i didnt notice it too funny


----------



## fuzz16 (Feb 24, 2010)

yes nice pis! i love the cottages but dont know if my rabbis would use them...figured i could try and make my own too. lol. 

I will have to admit i am falling for Roscoe hard core...


----------



## SweetSassy (Feb 24, 2010)

*fuzz16 wrote: *


> yes nice pis! i love the cottages but dont know if my rabbis would use them...figured i could try and make my own too. lol.
> 
> I will have to admit i am falling for Roscoe hard core...



Thanks! 

Roscoe is easy to fall for. It was love at first sight for me. :hearts:


----------



## fuzz16 (Feb 24, 2010)

lol its crazy what boys to do us huh


----------



## SweetSassy (Feb 24, 2010)

So True...Lol


----------



## hln917 (Feb 26, 2010)

Your "human" kids are beautiful!


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 26, 2010)

So adorable


----------



## SweetSassy (Feb 26, 2010)

*hln917 wrote: *


> Your "human" kids are beautiful!


Thanks Helen


----------



## SweetSassy (Feb 26, 2010)

*Myia09 wrote: *


> So adorable


Thank you!


----------



## SweetSassy (Apr 9, 2010)

Happy 1stBirthday Rascal!! :balloons:

I love you my sweet bunny.... :inlove:


----------



## Fancy77 (Apr 9, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!


----------



## SweetSassy (Apr 10, 2010)

Rascal thanks you Denise!


----------



## hln917 (Apr 10, 2010)

arty:Happy Birthday Rascal!!



Please tell mommy to post more pictures! I miss seeing you and your siblings!


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 10, 2010)

Happy birthday!


----------



## SweetSassy (Apr 10, 2010)

Thank you both. 

I'll try to get new pictures soon. I haven't taken any in a long time. That's a first. LOl... But I will do my best. Hopefully with mom in rehab things will calm down in my life.


----------



## cheryl (Apr 10, 2010)

Aww.. Happy first birthday Rascal!


----------



## SweetSassy (Apr 10, 2010)

Thank you Cheryl


----------



## SweetSassy (Apr 12, 2010)

Happy 1st Birthday Daisy!! arty:
I Love you my beautiful girl!! :balloons:


----------



## hln917 (Apr 12, 2010)

:birthday



[align=center]Happy Birthday Daisy!!![/align]


----------



## SweetSassy (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks Helen....Seems like I've had them longer than I have...not in a bad way. All 4 of my bunnies just turned a year old.Theirstill babies. 



I love you Daisy,Rascal, Suzi and Roscoe. :bunnyheart


----------



## Fancy77 (Apr 12, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAISY!!!!!


----------



## SweetSassy (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks Denise


----------



## Fancy77 (Apr 13, 2010)

Any time Huni...sorry again for my attitude yesterday...I had a terrible day of self pity...today is a new day tho


----------



## SweetSassy (Apr 13, 2010)

No problem...thats what friends are for Any time. I didn't think you had an attitiude.


----------



## cheryl (Apr 13, 2010)

Hoppy Birthday to you

Hoppy Birthday to you

Hoppy Birthday dear Daisy

Hoppy Birthday to you!

LOL!


----------



## SweetSassy (Apr 13, 2010)

Awww  Daisy thanks you Cheryl..

That was cute. Lol


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 23, 2010)

Aww all your animals are sooooo cute!!!!!! 

Jen


----------



## SweetSassy (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks...Sorry I only have one pic of my Yorkies. They are older, like 11 and 12 yrs old. They look like pups though. Lol. I keep their hair short.


----------



## SweetSassy (May 10, 2010)

Suzi and Roscoe :

For Mother's Day I went and bought Suzi and Roscoe the hutch I been wanting for them. For inside my home.I was kinda tired of all peices to the NIC cage. I'm still using panels but not so many now. (4 long,3 wide, and 2 high) So they still have plenty of room.... I just LOVE the new set up. And I think the bunnies like it too. The hutch has a door, andI leave open and they can climb up and down in the hutch. I checked this morning and Suzi was laying in it so she must be ok with it. WooHoo! 

I will take pic's ASAP..... been really busy with moving my mom and trying to get my home ready for her to come here. 

Now.....I need a hutch for Daisy and Rascal. I wanted to see if I liked it before I bought them one. And I do, so their getting one too. 

All the bunnies are doing GREAT I will post pic's as soon as I can. Hope I can remeber how to do it. LOl.


----------



## SweetSassy (May 10, 2010)

Daisy and Rascal:



Ok...I went and bought them a hutch today. I like it so much better. The rabbits seem to love it and are jumping up in the hutch. They act excited about the new surroundings....Lol. I want them to be happy in their home and I try to give them a big area so they can run. 

I love my rabbits :bunnyheart


----------



## Myia09 (May 10, 2010)

I want to see pics of the set up!


----------



## SweetSassy (May 10, 2010)

Lol.... Myia, I will do my best to get them soon Moms coming home Thursday and I'll be busy trying to get the house done before then. 

I love the hutches I bought. Rascal is chewing on the leg though but Suzi and Roscoe aren't chewing. I gave Rascal some cardboard so maybe he'll chew on that instead


----------



## SweetSassy (May 30, 2010)

Omg....it's been forever since i've been on here. My life is so busy and hectic, I really haven't had time. 



Roscoe and Suzi- I had to move them into my bedroom, due to my mom moving in with me. So I put Roscoe and Suzi on my bed, to visit with me,since I have nofloor space. My room is stuffed with furniture cause I use to scrapbook so I have a desk and shelves in my room...etc...So, the buns were on my bed and Roscoe (the little turd) pees on my bed. :expressionlessI'm like....are you serious. My rabbits have always been good aboutNOT peeing except in their litter boxes so I was shocked. LOl. I figured he's new to my room and the smells are different so I wasn't mad. Maybe we'll do the next visit on the floor in the hall. Lol. 



PICTURES- I still need to get pic's of the rabbits cages. The new hutches. I'm gonna try to do that tomorrow. I need to do litter boxes so if I don't forget I'm gonna takes pic's too. 



All the rabbits have been great and doing fine. I need to spend some quality time with all my animals. With my mom being sick....I've gone thru alot the last few months so I need to make it up to them. 



Nothing really new. Taking day by day. Just taking care of my family and fur family. Pic's soon....:biggrin:



PS) I'm also thinking of starting a new blog when I post new pic's. Anyone have name suggestions??? for my new blog.

Thanks!


----------



## Myia09 (May 31, 2010)

Nice to see you back! lol!

I have no ideas for names..I am pretty bland myself ;P


----------



## SweetSassy (May 31, 2010)

*Myia09 wrote: *


> Nice to see you back! lol!
> 
> I have no ideas for names..I am pretty bland myself ;P


Your not bland...Lol.


----------



## Myia09 (May 31, 2010)

lol..well bland with names. "Myia's bunny blog" LOL.

How about "Sweet times" LOL. I don't know.


----------



## hln917 (May 31, 2010)

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> *Myia09 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Nice to see you back! lol!
> ...



I thought you guys said Blonde!:biggrin2:

Welcome back April! We miss you and all the buns. You have alot of catching up to do starting with the pictures!!


----------



## fuzz16 (May 31, 2010)

i suck with blog names...thats why my new one is part 2 lol


----------



## SweetSassy (May 31, 2010)

Thanks Everyone :biggrin2:

See Myia....thats not too bad actually. Lol. 

Helen- I'm hoping to get pic's today. I don't think we have plans today so I'm gonna be cleaning the house**Ugg**. It's been a long time since I've taken bunny pic's


----------



## SweetSassy (May 31, 2010)

^^ Morgan





^^ Baby





^^ Daisy and Rascal New Set Up











^^ Daisy-Left Rascal- Right





^^ Roscoe and Suzi's New Set Up





^^ Roscoe





^^ Suzi









































^^ Precious 

________________________________

I got some photo's today before i started house work. Hope you enjoy :biggrin:Now I have to get back to cleaning...**Ugg


----------



## SweetSassy (May 31, 2010)

The bun buns were sleeping so I'll try to get pic's later


----------



## fuzz16 (May 31, 2010)

is that annoying having them by your bed?


----------



## SweetSassy (Jun 1, 2010)

*fuzz16 wrote: *


> is that annoying having them by your bed?



Yes! LOl. Not annoying but loud. They wake me up. So I'm trying to figure out some where else to put them.....Trust me. I don't mind them by my bed....I just don't like being woke up. And they only wake me when they chew on the hutch. LOl. 

With my mom moving in space is very limited in my little house so....I'm trying to come upwith something. It would be nice to have them all in the living room. Idk.....that would be hard to do that too and them have their NIC space. 

Gotta put on my thinking cap.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jun 1, 2010)

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> The bun buns were sleeping so I'll try to get pic's later


I meant to say " I'll try to get BETTER pic's later" .....Duh. :biggrin:


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 1, 2010)

hmmm...is it possible you could cut down on their NIC space and just them the rest of their space at night with the run so they get their excercise since their more awake at night anyways? 

I have all mine against the wall in the dinin room then they take turns having their run time in


----------



## SweetSassy (Jun 1, 2010)

*fuzz16 wrote: *


> hmmm...is it possible you could cut down on their NIC space and just them the rest of their space at night with the run so they get their excercise since their more awake at night anyways?
> 
> I have all mine against the wall in the dinin room then they take turns having their run time in


Thats something to think about.... Thanks


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 1, 2010)

no biggie  glad to see your back on the forum more


----------



## SweetSassy (Jun 1, 2010)

*fuzz16 wrote: *


> no biggie  glad to see your back on the forum more


Thanks  I'm still really busy but I'm gonna try.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jun 1, 2010)

Update: Roscoe woke me up again today with his chewing on the hutch....the little turd. He does it really early in the morning. 

I got some cute pic's of Daisy and Rascal sleeping together. I should have them postedtonight... tomorrow the latest. :biggrin2:


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 1, 2010)

ear plugs!


----------



## SweetSassy (Jun 1, 2010)

Rascal asleep with his foot in Daisy's face :inlove:Too Cute! 





Awww :bunnyheart So Sweet! 





:inlove:My butter Ball Suzi Thats what I call her. She's the sweetest bunny. She's so much bigger than Roscoe. They're my special buns. 





^^ My handsum bun Roscoe.











^^ Look at my babies :hearts


----------



## cheryl (Jun 2, 2010)

Aww lovely pictures April...such precious little bunnies..i love the picture of Rascal with his foot in Daisys face..so cute....i just love watching my bunnies sleeping.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 2, 2010)

rascal and daisy are such a cute bonded pair!!


----------



## hln917 (Jun 2, 2010)

Yay!! Finally pictures of the foursome. Thank you, thank you, thank you. I miss seeing them!


----------



## SweetSassy (Jun 3, 2010)

*cheryl wrote: *


> Aww lovely pictures April...such precious little bunnies..i love the picture of Rascal with his foot in Daisys face..so cute....i just love watching my bunnies sleeping.


Thanks Cheryl ....I think it's one of the cutest pic's I got ofDaisy & Rascal:biggrin:I like watch'n mine sleep too


----------



## SweetSassy (Jun 3, 2010)

*fuzz16 wrote: *


> rascal and daisy are such a cute bonded pair!!


:biggrin:Thanks!


----------



## SweetSassy (Jun 3, 2010)

*hln917 wrote: *


> Yay!! Finally pictures of the foursome. Thank you, thank you, thank you. I miss seeing them!




Your Welcome :biggrin:Sorry it took so long...Lol.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jun 3, 2010)

UPDATE: 

I made Daisy and Rascal's cage bigger and split it down the middle so I could bring Roscoe and Suzi in the living room. Well...I brought them out into the living room and everyone was real good except RASCAL :grumpyHe started biting and attacking Daisy. So.....it didn't work. I've tried in the past to do this and it didn't work then either. I keep hoping it will but it's not! 

I will have to place Roscoe and Suzi away from Daisy and Rascal and right now I don't know where that will be..... So, for right now they will have to stay in my room. Which is ok....last night I didn't hear them


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 24, 2010)

UPDATE:

Daisy and Rascal escaped this morning. Rosce and Suzi were going crazy. The dogs were barking. When I got up I seen a path of rabbit turds in my bedroom, down the hallway and then I seen Daisy and Rascal. They ran as soon they seen me. Lol  

_______________________________________________________________

Also...I'm gonna start thinking of a new name for a new blog. Or I may just make it a Part 2. I haven't been on RO in forever but I'm hoping I'll be able to get on more. I miss posting pic's of my bunnies and seeing everyone else's. My life at home is still hectic, with mom being sick, and my dog ~Precious~ is sick. I've also had my own issues I haven't talked about. I just have alot on my plate. 

I want to thank everyone for their support and kind words. It has meant ALOT to me!! Thank you :hug:


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 24, 2010)

its been to long since your last update! hows life been?

dont you just love when they know theyre in trouble...they run super quick under a bed or back to their cage and give that "hiiii mommy i was being good, see how cute i am" look

my pm box is always open for you, stay strong


----------



## Myia09 (Jul 24, 2010)

I am just glad precious is doing better. Love the photos!


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 25, 2010)

*fuzz16 wrote: *


> its been to long since your last update! hows life been?
> 
> dont you just love when they know theyre in trouble...they run super quick under a bed or back to their cage and give that "hiiii mommy i was being good, see how cute i am" look
> 
> my pm box is always open for you, stay strong



Life is busy, busy! Always something everyday. I've only get on FB mainly. I'm hoping to get on RO more. My mom moved in with me and I've been taking care of her. She's getting ready to go back into the hospital next month for a bone marrow transplant for 3 weeks. 

Yes...the buns definately had that look! LOl. And all the presents they had for me to clean up....Lol. My mom hates rabbit turds. I think it's funny cause their nothing to me. 

I'm def. trying to stay strong or I'd lose my mind. Thanks!! :hug:I'll have to try to read your blog soon and see how your doing. It's been forever!


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 25, 2010)

*Myia09 wrote: *


> I am just glad precious is doing better. Love the photos!


Thank you


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 25, 2010)

Roscoe and Suzi is in the Hallway playing in the X-pens. I can hearthe toys jingling around. They must be playing I attached 2 X-pensin the hallway so they would have a large area to play in. 

:rabbithop I can hear running too .....



I don't have Daisy and Rascal out yet. But I have NIC panels I use that I attach to their cage. Kinda like a homemade X=pen.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 25, 2010)

well you will have a lot of catching up to do with my blog. lol. and hoping everything goes well wit the transplant with your mom.

you want to add me on fb? brenda nemmers.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 25, 2010)

*fuzz16 wrote: *


> well you will have a lot of catching up to do with my blog. lol. and hoping everything goes well wit the transplant with your mom.
> 
> you want to add me on fb? brenda nemmers.



Yes ....I'll do that asap! I'm April Davis Barlion. 

Thanks for my mom. She's doing pretty good. I thought she'd be sicker with chemo but she's doing good


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 16, 2010)

Happy Gotcha Day Roscoe and Suzi 

1 year! I love you both:big kiss:



arty0002::weee:arty0002::weee:arty0002::weee:


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 18, 2010)

chemos hard on the body...blah. i hate hospitals and watching people go through it

and happoy gotcha day!!!


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 18, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## ninetoes01 (Jan 25, 2012)

how the heck does everyone keep their cages so clean?! I have one bunny that pees everywhere, and the other poops everywhere... together, they are the ultimate mess!


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 26, 2012)

litter boxes...and i clean mine out daily when i do the cat box  he misses the box sometimes wit his poops


----------

